# Vi a una amiga "trabajar" el Tinder y la realidad supera la ficción



## Azrael_II (30 Jun 2022)

Oa pongo en situación:

Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.

Un grupo de amigas hizo una quedada para cenar y tomar algo, la pava en cuestión a parte de la cena y tomar algo quería conocer a un chico. No sé qué coño pasó que era una cena de chicas y acabé cenando con ellas.

La cuestión, la llamaremos Susana... Se sentó al lado mío y inocente de mi le dije "que haces con el móvil que te veo muy concentrada" 

- Nada intentando ligar por Tinder, pero no hay manera deben de estar todos pillados...

Pensé, voy a cotillear si ella quiere y le dije que si podía mirar cómo trabajaba el Tinder y me dijo "claroooooo"

La velocidad con que hacía "Next" a los chicos era una barbaridad, empezó a uno por cada día segundos, después bajo a un segundo y después iba aún más rápido. No quería chicos mayores de 35 (aunque miraba a algunos de más edad), no quería más bajo de 1.85, pero podía hacer una excepción con uno de 1.80 que estuviera muy bueno.... Quería chicos con pelo "con buen pelo" palabras textuales y fuertes de gym pero sin estar muy hinchados. Además debían tener algo de clase y más cosas que no me acuerdo.

El perfil de 18 a 22 años le llamaba mucho la atención porqué reunía lo que ella quería pero no sé atrevía porqué "son unos críos". En poco tiempo hablando a descartado a más de 100 personas.

De repente se queda mirando un tío.

El tío era un bigardo de 1.90, parecía un modelo, una especie de Ken Sánchez pero más moderno y con un poco de barbita. Estaba cuadrado pero no mazado, una especie de Brad Pitt en Snacht cerdos y diamantes.Evidentemente más joven que Pitt... Total que está a punto de hacerle match o como se diga y dice "No" . Le preguntó ¿Por qué? Y me dice "pone que tiene 37 y debe tener 39" mira aquí se le ven varias canas (ni me había fijado) , a parte tiene canas aunque sea un par no me gusta puestos a elegir eligiré otro .

Al final eligió a uno de 20 años similar al de 37, con cara de más de niño y sin las dos canas. No estaba muy convencida porqué era un niñato pero dijo "está muy mal el mercado". 

No se si quedaron o follaron ni de momento me interesa 

Fin. 



Esto es una brutalidad de dopamina para las mujeres, simplemente la aplicación en sí y creo que puede generar problemas sociales y psicológicos.

Imaginad que un friki invente una aplicación que por alguna razón que desconozco entren más mujeres que hombres y que los hombres de esa aplicación siendo feos puedan follar gratis con mujeres guapísimas. Estoy seguro que esa app acaba en el Congreso de los Diputados y es prohibida por el ministerio de Igualdad. Seguro que varios medios hacen reportajes sobre cómo manolo Calvo de 45 años , albañil se tira a chortinas y que eso supone machismo y limitar las aspiraciones de guapas mujeres ...

Si ya las mujeres podían tener 3 o 4 pretendientes que se multiplicaban a 10 si salían (no a antros) ahora pueden tener entre 10 y 100 veces más


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Jun 2022)

CONCLUSION: ELLAS LOS PREFIEREN JOVENES CON POTENCIA QUE LAS EMPOTREN.


----------



## Lonchafina (30 Jun 2022)

Novedad.....!


----------



## oldesnake (30 Jun 2022)

Por eso es que no vale la pena intentar ligar. Si eres normal, mejor no jugar y te ahorras tiempo, esfuerzo, y probablemente conserves tu autoestima.


----------



## Stag Party (30 Jun 2022)

Amego, esa aplicación existe. Se llama pasion.com

No es gratis, pero casi.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Jun 2022)

No se pero los chortinas buenorras las veo con niñatos,iban con macarras, con gorras, pendientes y tatuajes más chándal roñoso o pitillos de eso de niñato.

Para ti las putas viejas flipadas del Tinder, luego cuando el tío desaparezca a llorar al feo ...


----------



## mikiflush (30 Jun 2022)

Lo que hay que preguntar en tinder:
- ¿estás aquí para conocer a alguien o pasar el rato?

Eso para empezar.
Si empiezan con mierdas de "vamos a hablar un poco antes", "no doy el teléfono de entrada", "no tengo instalado X para poder pasarnos una foto", etc... cancelar match.

Conectar, 4 preguntas de rigor, intercambio de fotos, quedar en persona, todo esto en menos de 24 h. Si no es así, cancelar match de inmediato.

No perdáis el tiempo subiendo el ego a gordas feas anormales.


----------



## josema82 (30 Jun 2022)

Dile que en el club wiskas hacen descuento de socio estos meses..... Que luego le vendrán las prisas


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jun 2022)

Para hacerse una paja la verdad es que el satisfier parece menos complicado. Porque ese sexo de aquí te pillo aquí te mato es básicamente una paja.


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> CONCLUSION: ELLAS LOS PREFIEREN JOVENES CON POTENCIA QUE LAS EMPOTREN.



Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.

Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.

Con 20 se fijan en los de 40 porque son más maduros.

Y con 40 se fijan en los de 20 porque están más buenos.

Bueno.... Ahora que lo pienso los tíos también somos un poco asi


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...



Cada uno se consuela como quiere


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cada uno se consuela como quiere



Yo el consuelo lo tengo en mi cama todas las noches.

Como dije, estoy felizmente casado y con una mujer en plena forma


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Jun 2022)

Conclusión, el que paga follando acaba ahorrando (también gastos derivados de tinder)


----------



## louis.gara (30 Jun 2022)

Cuanto más cerca de los 40 más les gustan los chortinos. En algo nos parecemos a la charocracia.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres viven en una realidad paralela muy diferente al hombre además es funcionaria, la reina del mambo


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años*, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> *Al final eligió a uno de 20 años *similar al de 37, con cara de más de niño y sin las dos canas. No estaba muy convencida porqué era un niñato pero dijo "está muy mal el mercado".



A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.

En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.

Lo cual nos lleva al punto interesante: la señora esa solamente busca cualidades físicas, porque tiene trabajo, es autosuficiente y no necesita nada de nadie y además es una adolescente perpetua, que no ve más allá de sus narices, no es consciente de que va a envejecer YA y, por tanto, que en no mucho tiempo se va a quedar sin posibilidades de formar pareja de verdad. Follar va a follar todo lo que quiera, pero ya está cayendo en el vacío y no lo sabe. No va a formar familia, y acabará con un vacío terrible del cual ahora no es consciente. No ve a las personas como tales, sino como objetos.

Esa persona es material absolutamente tóxico. Con 35 años con novio, tócate los cojones, mari loli. Cuando ya tenía que tener un par de hijos creciendo. Normal que flipes, pero la sabiduría aquí está en pasar absolutamente de esas anormales y de sus mierdas. Son todas iguales, son estériles, no dejarán en este mundo más que cacas de perros y arenas de gatos, y en breve no quedará de ellas ni descendencia ni la memoria: serán sustituidas por moras y negras, que sí se reproducen.

A mí una de prácticamente esa edad me sometió hace poco a un shit test. Llevo mucho tiempo tratándola exquisitamente (tenemos una actividad en común, y no es trabajo), y ella es educada y cumplidora. Pero no pido evitar proceder al shit test clásico: “te dejo de escribir, te empiezo a contestar con monosílabos y empiezo a pasar de ti”. Como la respuesta ha sido simétrica, como si se mirarse al espejo, ha optado por la indiferencia más completa. Todas es todas y no se salva ni una.

Y como además las mujeres suelen ser muy realistas, y cuando se les acaba un chollo se hacen conscientes, se resignan y se adaptan, ni perdáis un segundo pensando que con el tiempo se arrepentirán y cambiarán. Nada de eso. Se encogerán de hombros y se adaptarán a lo que haya.

Son estúpidas, egoístas y muy desagradecidas. Lo mejor es montarte una vida con una de fuera no maleada, o montarte una vida tú solo. Como además se han emponzoñado la mayoría, porque son gregarias y obedecen a la autoridad establecida, encima ahora les dura la regla demasiado, o no la tienen, y siempre andan jodidas con catarros raros. No valen la pena.

Que se folle al de 20 o que le folle un pez. Le va a dar igual.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Por eso es que no vale la pena intentar ligar. Si eres normal, mejor no jugar y te ahorras tiempo, esfuerzo, y probablemente conserves tu autoestima.



Y peor. A mí se me vuelven bastantes mujeres a mirarme con disimulo o con descaro. Pero estas como las que describe el op, españolas , funcionarias o con trabajo estable en esas edades son la peste. Encima si te las cruzas por la calle, ponen automáticamente cara de oler mierda y miran para otro lado. Joder, eso es de mala educación. Que son normalitas, joder, y se creen la reina de Saba. Las extranjeras las tienen más que caladas. Cuando no hay españolas cerca, o en el extranjero, cuando cogen confianza, se rien y te cuentan como las ven, que es exactamente como las vemos nosotros.

Luego se echan unos años más y se te tiran como lobas. Andad a tomar por el culo, arpías de los cojones. Que te soporte el que te haya follado en tus buenos años.


----------



## pacomer (30 Jun 2022)

y encima estas mismas putas tinderianas os prohiben por ley iros de putas jajaja lo de isPain es para hacer un reseteo con pepinos nucleares. VAya puta mierda de sociedad enferma, desnortada y degenerada.


----------



## oldesnake (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y peor. A mí se me vuelven bastantes mujeres a mirarme con disimulo o con descaro. Pero estas como las que describe el op, españolas , funcionarias o con trabajo estable en esas edades son la peste. Encima si te las cruzas por la calle, ponen automáticamente cara de oler mierda y miran para otro lado. Joder, eso es de mala educación.
> 
> Luego se echan unos años más y se te tiran como lobas. Andad a tomar por el culo, arpías de los cojones. Que te soporte el que te haya follado en tus buenos años.



Un amigo que ha usado tinder una vez me ha dicho que se ríen de nosotros.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> y encima estas mismas putas tinderianas os prohiben por ley iros de putas jajaja lo de isPain es para hacer un reseteo con pepinos nucleares. VAya puta mierda de sociedad enferma, desnortada y degenerada.



Con pepinos nucleares no, que nos lo dejas inhabitable para los demás, Con ”vacunas” de las que ya sabes hasta la décima dosis creo que hará el servicio.


----------



## Josillo (30 Jun 2022)

Tinder es para follar, lo que hacen estas golfas me la tira 

MFH


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo el consuelo lo tengo en mi cama todas las noches.
> 
> Como dije, estoy felizmente casado y con una mujer en plena forma



Jajaja tú eres un puto GUARRO COMUNISTA GALLEGO DE MIERDa que se dedica a la compra venta en eBay y Amazon, eres un guarrazo comunista muerto de hambre que no tienes dinero ni para los kleenex de tanto pajearte a solas, y no has pisado un gimnasio en tu vida puta bola de grasa inmunda.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Un amigo que ha usado tinder una vez me ha dicho que se ríen de nosotros.



No me extraña, las mujeres son de naturaleza cruel, y es algo que hay que tener siempre presente, para no ir de blandito con ellas. Que sean crueles no quiere decir que haya que odiarlas, son así; sino que no hay que dar señales de debilidad gratuitas, como no hay que hacerlo si te pierdes en una montaña aislada, se pone a nevar, y aparece una manada de lobos. Todo menos ir a acariciarles o dar la menor señal de miedo. Bastón largo, palos de caminar, navaja, lo que sea y a cara de perro.


----------



## Euron G. (30 Jun 2022)

La inteligencia emocional del forero medio es ACOJONANTE


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Un amigo que ha usado tinder una vez me ha dicho que se ríen de nosotros.



Y también de ríen de ellas.

Algunas amigas de mi mujer, que podría ser la del hilo, han sufrido auténticos traumas.

Quedar con un tipo y el tipo al verlas, no querer nada, y eso lo sufrieron un par de ellas. 
Y no son feas, pero entiendo que un tipo de 25, apuesto, fuerte, etc, no le interese una de 33 años, empastillada, y encorvada, etc, pudiendo lidiar con las de 20 de un gimnasio.

Tinder es un estercolero de carne, sin más, al que pocos le sacan partido, y otros se suben el ego.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (30 Jun 2022)

Todes putes


----------



## luron (30 Jun 2022)

No sé quién será el imprudente que use aplicaciones de ese tipo. Cuántos más contactos se tengan con diferentes mujeres más probabilidades de sufrir una denuncia se tienen.

Y mi impresión es que esas aplicaciones son la antítesis de la rectitud y la moralidad.

Del relato del OP la sensación que me ha transmitido la Charo usuaria de esa aplicación es de absoluta repugnancia.


----------



## anonymous375298 (30 Jun 2022)

Sé que todo esto es la típica historia inventada pero después de leerla toda voy a hacer una pregunta sobre el tema.

¿Tú crees que es diferente para los hombres a la hora de elegir en Tinder?, ¿tú elegirías a mujeres de 40 porque te parecen interesantes o si pudieses elegirías jovencitas de 18 siempre?


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...




Llegará así a los 42 y le comunicará su ginecologa que la hinchazón de la tripa se debe al síndrome premenstrual

Entonces dedicará algunos minutos a escritinar el perfil de algún calvo


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Llegará así a los 42 y le comunicará su ginecologa que la hinchazón de la tripa se debe al síndrome premenstrual
> 
> Entonces dedicará algunos minutos a escritinar el perfil de algún calvo



Eso a los 50 y muchos, no las conoces bien.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (30 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Un grupo de amigas hizo una quedada para cenar y tomar algo, la pava en cuestión a parte de la cena y tomar algo quería conocer a un chico. *No sé qué coño pasó que era una cena de chicas y acabé cenando con ellas.*



Esto es lo mejor del invent


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y como además las mujeres suelen ser muy realistas, y cuando se les acaba un chollo se hacen conscientes, se resignan y se adaptan, ni perdáis un segundo pensando que con el tiempo se arrepentirán y cambiarán. Nada de eso. Se encogerán de hombros y se adaptarán a lo que haya.
> 
> ...



Pero, como comenté antes con las amigas de mi mujer (entre 32 y 38, digamos), cada vez más se preguntan; qué habrá sido de la vida de tal o cual "ex", algunos amigos personales míos, o conocidos de estudios, trabajo, etc.

Llega un momento en el que muchas terminan con problemas graves de autoestima, autocontrol, psiquiatría, etc.

Y es traumático cuando saben de algún ex que ha rehecho su vida, o tienen familia, etc.

Alguna, en su momento llegó a rechazar a un buen amigo cuando ya estaban por casarse, para, literalmente, " vivir la vida intensamente unos años más".

Hoy, a esa mujer, tras tener que acostarla borracha en nuestra casa mi mujer, tras venir la enésima vez a llorar sus penas, y cogerle miedo un par de niños pequeños, ya no la recibimos en casa.

Hay verdaderos casos de psiquiatría entre personas de esos perfiles, que además intoxican a todos a su alrededor.

Luego sí, dicen ser reinas en Tinder, o presumir de tatuaje nuevo para el verano, sin darse cuenta que los colgajos del hombro y el brazo, desfiguran el tatuaje, y no puede competir con una chica de 20 años.


----------



## rey0 (30 Jun 2022)

Si tú pudieras elegir. Seguro que fichas a la gorda o la que duele mirarla. Vamos no jodas......


----------



## Ele (30 Jun 2022)

Ninguna tía de 35 que parezca humana tiene problema alguno para ligar, y menos follar y mucho menos en verano. Ninguna.

El nuvel de estupidez de la gente hoy día es acojonante.

Sent from my SM-A127F using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (30 Jun 2022)

La única solución a esto (termina generando personas solas y rotas) es la familia y el amor católico. Practicad la castidad en todos los aspectos y buscad una compañera de vida, no alguien con quien quedar para el fornicio.






AMOR: no bajes tus expectativas, busca a alguien como tú


- Todos deseamos pareja, hombres y mujeres somos complementarios, una sola carne - No es obligatorio tener pareja ni conformarte con alguien que no cumple tus expectativas - Dios tiene un plan para todos y si no encuentras a la persona adecuada no lo fuerces, porque probablemente no es lo que...




www.burbuja.info





- Todos deseamos pareja, hombres y mujeres somos complementarios, una sola carne

- No es obligatorio tener pareja ni conformarte con alguien que no cumple tus expectativas

- *Dios tiene un plan para todos* y si no encuentras a la persona adecuada no lo fuerces, porque probablemente no es lo que quiere Dios para ti

- Las expectativas han de ser realistas, pero no por ello bajas, al revés

- *Podemos aspirar a un santo*, no hemos de conformarnos con alguien mediocre o malo

- Lo más importante es encontrar una pareja con la que compartes objetivos vitales

- Los amores platónicos, exs que nos siguen gustando, famosos que nos atraen, etc, *comprometen nuestro corazón* y nos restan libertad para amar, quitan espacio en nuestro corazón y hacen que no podamos dárselo entero a nuestra futura pareja

- Alejarnos de las expectativas más externas, como las apariencias

- Si existes tú, alguien con tus valores, creencias y exigencias significa que existen más hombres y mujeres como tú, asi que *trata de ser alguien que atrae a la persona que eres tú,* y probablemente encontrarás la pareja de tus sueños


----------



## B. Golani (30 Jun 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> Dile que en el club wiskas hacen descuento de socio estos meses..... Que luego le vendrán las prisas



whiskas


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Imaginad que un friki invente una aplicación que por alguna razón que desconozco entren más mujeres que hombres y que los hombres de esa aplicación siendo feos puedan follar gratis con mujeres guapísimas. Estoy seguro que esa app acaba en el Congreso de los Diputados y es prohibida por el ministerio de Igualdad. Seguro que varios medios hacen reportajes sobre cómo manolo Calvo de 45 años , albañil se tira a chortinas y que eso supone machismo y limitar las aspiraciones de guapas mujeres ...



Esto es cierto.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...



el máximo esplendor se da entre los 15 y 25 años en una mujer


----------



## B. Golani (30 Jun 2022)

conoci un caso asi


----------



## Karamba (30 Jun 2022)

Vuelve a asistir a esa cena de chicas dentro de 5 años.
Puedes refrescarle la memoria de cómo "trabajaba" el Tinder 5 años atrás.
No te olvides de decirle entonces la frase mítica de _"A disfrutar de lo tindereado"_.


----------



## R_Madrid (30 Jun 2022)

Y es por esto que ningun hombre deberia perder el tiempo ligando por internet

Y menos aun por tinder

Si me apuras, la verdad es que tambien considero ligar, en general, una monumental perdida de tiempo dinero y esfuerzo


----------



## B. Golani (30 Jun 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Y es por esto que ningun hombre deberia perder el tiempo ligando por internet
> 
> Y menos aun por tinder
> 
> Si me apuras, la verdad es que tambien considero ligar, en general, una monumental perdida de tiempo dinero y esfuerzo



¿ y follar ? ¿ y vivir ?.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero, como comenté antes con las amigas de mi mujer (entre 32 y 38, digamos), cada vez más se preguntan; qué habrá sido de la vida de tal o cual "ex", algunos amigos personales míos, o conocidos de estudios, trabajo, etc.
> 
> Llega un momento en el que muchas terminan con problemas graves de autoestima, autocontrol, psiquiatría, etc.
> 
> ...



Cuente más sobre las amigas de su ex. Muy esclarecedor. Para follar una de 35 no va a tener ningún problema, para tener pareja ya es otra cosa...


----------



## R_Madrid (30 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> ¿ y follar ? ¿ y vivir ?.



Follar no es vivir

Follar es follar

Tu sabras la importancia que le das a eso

A mi no me compensa ni de coña, ni gratis a día de hoy

A día de hoy he esquivado a mas de una que me ha tirado trastos a dos manos

Paso de aguantar las mierdas de ninguna zorra, ya me enamore una vez y habria estado bien si hubiera sido posible

Pero encontrar una chica especial como aquella y que no te traicione en unos años es algo imposible

Te tiene que tocar la loteria
Y yo tengo suerte pero no tanto

Acaso no vivias cuando eras un niño virgen ?

Seguramente mas y mejor que ahora


----------



## Karamba (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hay verdaderos casos de psiquiatría entre personas de esos perfiles, *que además intoxican a todos a su alrededor.*



THIS!
Intoxican a todos, todas y todes.
Lo más jodido es que no tienen verdaderas amigas a su alrededor, que conociendo su propia naturaleza, se pongan frenos las unas a las otras, sino que se retroalimentan entre sí. Son palanganeras.
Lo mismo con los manginazos planchabragas que las rodean.
Nunca hay nadie que les diga "Pisa el freno, Madaleno".


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

Tu acabas de hablar con palabras textuales del futuro que se viene ....y no va a hacer bueno para muchos pero para otros será follar y mucho ....las apps ponen miles de personas al alcance de un microsegundo en la vista ...miran mil personas en varios minutos solo será una rutina y así el ser humana comenzara a fijarse únicamente en lo estético ....nos olvidaremos de lo natural y lo que antes nos atraía de una persona en el cara a cara .

Follar y olvidar nos oscurecerá el alma ....en ese tiempo espero estar en el templo estudiando los Sastra's


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntar en tinder:
> - ¿estás aquí para conocer a alguien o pasar el rato?
> 
> Eso para empezar.
> ...



Eres exactamente la misma PUTA ESCORIA que los maricones. Por eso te vas a morir virgen


----------



## Wojakmanuel (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Jun 2022)

Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres  

La mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,
un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,
incluso en el mismo día cambiar de parecer,

a eso le sumas que aunque sepa lo que quiera o tenga una opinión te va a decir lo contrario,

me gusta ese chico?
lo ignoro y soy borde con el,

quiero tener hijos y me siento sola?
repito hasta la muerte que me voy a hacer ligadura de trompas y que no quiero pareja,

lloro todas las noches por problemas cotidianos? (familia, pareja, trabajo, etc)
me muestro super feliz de la vida y lo repito por todos lados.

A LAS MUJERES NO LAS ENTIENDEN NI LAS PROPIAS MUJERES.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (30 Jun 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres
> 
> La mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,
> un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,
> ...



Muy inseguras, es cierto

Al final ese que les da tanto al ojo, una ruina, lo de siempre


----------



## 121 (30 Jun 2022)

Por eso es tan importante que no prohíban las lumis. Es libertad para los hombres y libertad financiera para las propias trabajadoras sexuales


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Jun 2022)

A esa edad follar es un medio, no un fin. 
Ya que apunte a uno de 20 mazado dice mucho de lo perdida que está. 
Su target debería ser otro.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jun 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Y es por esto que ningun hombre deberia perder el tiempo ligando por internet
> 
> Y menos aun por tinder
> 
> Si me apuras, la verdad es que tambien considero ligar, en general, una monumental perdida de tiempo dinero y esfuerzo



Un tema es internet, para juntarse y mantener relaciones sexuales (de mejor o peor calidad, que es otro tema), y otra cuestión es utilizar internet para encontrar pareja 

Hay gente que no distingue entre los puntos anteriores, o simplemente, no saben lo que quieren.

Las parejas más estables que conozco han sido presentadas por amigos o conocidos de ambos, sabiendo y conociendo a ambos; y eso desde los 18 años, o ahora 40, lo llevo observando.

Mi propia esposa era "la niña", la hermana pequeña de un buen amigo.

Las grandes broncas con mi mujer, en los últimos años, venían de problemas e insistencia de presentar a sus amigas a compañeros de empresa, u otros conocidos. 
Por fortuna sufrió tal vergüenza ajena en una experiencia así, con una de sus amigas que llevamos a una cena (con un comportamiento de superioridad y escaso respeto a quien le presentamos, un hombre que le daba mil vueltas), que ya jamás se planteará la cuestión con ninguna otra.

De lo mejor que me ha pasado con mi mujer, es que haya ido descubriendo la vida de amargadas y problemas de algunas de sus amigas, porque llevaban muchos años haciendo proselitismo y tratando de ir captando a otras amigas para que dejarán a sus parejas y "experimentarán" más. 

El paso del tiempo va poniendo las cosas en su sitio, y lo siento por algunas desgraciadas que se dejaron arrastrar por lo que "vendían" sus amigas y hoy son almas en pena.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres
> 
> La mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,
> un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,
> ...



Lo que viene a ser “la donna e mobile” + “cosí fan tute”. 

Desde Mozart está todo inventado.


----------



## valdini (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...



suscribo todo lo que dice este hombre. En unos años habrá un montón de trastornos mentales por culpa de estas apps. Al tiempo


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Jun 2022)

valdini dijo:


> suscribo todo lo que dice este hombre. En unos años habrá un montón de trastornos mentales por culpa de estas apps. Al tiempo



Las que no la hayan palmado por la cacuna.


----------



## midelburgo (30 Jun 2022)

El OP debe de ser gay. Si no, no se entiende lo de que le dejen participar en su fiesta de pijamas y mirar su actuación tinder.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Jun 2022)

Los que decís "barbita" sois maricones.


----------



## River in the street (30 Jun 2022)

Joder, el catalogo de venca del siglo XXI jejejje


----------



## Autómata (30 Jun 2022)

El enésimo hilo sobre tinder y las redes sociales. 

Me han contado casos de tipos que copian las fotos del típico modelo de instagram hiper guapo con fotos que pasan por naturales. Y así al menos tienen la oportunidad de hablar con mujeres, y no pivones, sino charos del montón y chicas tirando a feas.... supongo q una de cada 50 perdonará q no sea el de la foto y pensará "al menos es majo".... 
Lo que no entiendo es como una persona piensa que tiene una oportunidad con alguien con una belleza o un estatus varios ordenes de magnitud por encima. Yo al menos a los pivones no les daba match, o si me hablaba alguna temía por mis órganos o me imaginaba desvalijado tirado en una cuneta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jun 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Y es por esto que ningun hombre deberia perder el tiempo ligando por internet
> 
> Y menos aun por tinder
> 
> Si me apuras, la verdad es que tambien considero ligar, en general, una monumental perdida de tiempo dinero y esfuerzo



Es que ligar realmente solo tenia sentido en una sociedad clasica. Estar con una virgen unas citas para casarte y nunca repetir ese gasto de energia.


----------



## Orífero (30 Jun 2022)

Hombre valer menos que sestercio.


----------



## danilovix (30 Jun 2022)

La gran mayoría de las tias de Tinder casualmente tienen 39 años, son como los yogures caducados hace una semana, te los puedes comer si tienes mucha hambre pero...


----------



## sonsol (30 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...



No lo pillas. Tontean contigo pq estás casado ergo no vas a intentar nada. Si no estuvieras casado ni se acercarían. 
Tú el término calientapollas no lo coges eh? Sólo quieren calentarte para subirse el ego, tú y tus fluidos ni con un palo.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...



Luego está la atracción por maduros que han forzado desde Hollywood con el Sean Connery y esos.
Algún problema tienen porque no es normal que a un calboc como yo le hayan tocado el culo y guiñado el ojo más de una vez, no soy Quasimodo, pero tampoco Jorge Clooney. Por supuesto huí como alma que lleva el diablo, me gustan locas, pero dentro de ciertos límites.


----------



## Omegatron (30 Jun 2022)

El muro llegará y su vida acabará


----------



## Lonchafina (30 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No se pero los chortinas buenorras las veo con niñatos,iban con macarras, con gorras, pendientes y tatuajes más chándal roñoso o pitillos de eso de niñato.
> 
> Para ti las putas viejas flipadas del Tinder, luego cuando el tío desaparezca a llorar al feo ...



Esas buenorras de hoy son las putas viejas flipadas del Tinder de mañana.


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> No lo pillas. Tontean contigo pq estás casado ergo no vas a intentar nada. Si no estuvieras casado ni se acercarían.
> Tú el término calientapollas no lo coges eh? Sólo quieren calentarte para subirse el ego, tú y tus fluidos ni con un palo.



Qué cojones van a tontear veinteañeras de gym con un puto viejazo repulsivo?

¿No te das cuenta de que TODOS los putos viejos cuarentones yy cincuentones fantasean a lo bestia con que las tías les miran y tontean con ellos aunque sea brutal mentira e imaginación suya?

Ellos las miran como putos salidos y ellas los miran acojonadas de que las entren y eso es todo.


----------



## sonsol (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un tema es internet, para juntarse y mantener relaciones sexuales (de mejor o peor calidad, que es otro tema), y otra cuestión es utilizar internet para encontrar pareja
> 
> Hay gente que no distingue entre los puntos anteriores, o simplemente, no saben lo que quieren.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más hombre!


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> La gran mayoría de las tias de Tinder casualmente tienen 39 años



Los tendran las unicas a las que les puedes entrar tu. Y ni eso


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Jun 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Sé que todo esto es la típica historia inventada pero después de leerla toda voy a hacer una pregunta sobre el tema.
> 
> ¿Tú crees que es diferente para los hombres a la hora de elegir en Tinder?, ¿tú elegirías a mujeres de 40 porque te parecen interesantes o si pudieses elegirías jovencitas de 18 siempre?



No es inventada . Y si pudiera elegir como ellas probaría todo y luego buscaría un que no solo sea cuerpo
Llámame romántico....

Realmente la mayoría de hombres a lo largo de la historia son como yo y está en nuestra naturaleza darlo todo por lo que en el fondo vemos cómo la familia.

Resumen, a pesar de ser hombre, o precisamente por eso, no las trataría como un mercado de carne. No todo el rato se entiende


----------



## jkaza (30 Jun 2022)

Lo que aquí ya se sospechaba: *Calvos ni con un palo*


----------



## notorius.burbujo (30 Jun 2022)

Muy patetico. Son como niñas pequeñas. Si algo me alegro, es que siemore he hecho todos mis esfuerzos por no subirlas el ego ni una coma. Nada de decirlas cosas, ni mirarlas, solo mirarlas cuando no me vean y solo si es un monumento de tia.

No hay cosa mejor que rechazarlas en las discotecas o que pasen a tu lado emperifolladas y ni las mires. Pasar siemore de las tipicas tias que van mirando a todo el mundo para ver si las miran, las clasicas calientapollas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Jun 2022)

EL Tinder está diseñado como los bares, para que los disfruten las mujeres y los hombres se gasten la pasta, en los bares todavía sin ser un adonis con la cosa del alcohol, el poder hablar y sacar tu "yo interior" puede ser que acabes mojando, en el tinder si no eres Brad Pitt la cosa está cuesta arriba, y aun siéndolo.

POr otra parte contra el feminismo y la programación social nada se puede hacer, pero ver a tu "sexo" endiosar a las mujeres dan ganas de partirles una silla en la espalda, métete en un perfil random de facebook/instagram de una tía buena, pero a ser posible una tía buena que no se gane la vida con el físico, te vale cualquier cosa, una dj, una streamer , una tía que habla de como hacer ganchillo....... vas a ver que el 99% de los comentarios de tíos son "que guapa eres" el fueguito de los cojones o halagos en definitiva, nada de "pues lo haces muy bien" o "me gusta esto" que es otra manera de endiosamiento, pero por lo menos alabas sus habilidades (normalmente escasas en este tipo de perfiles) no que enseña un generoso escote.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Jun 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres
> 
> La mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,
> un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,
> ...



Exacto


----------



## George Orwell (30 Jun 2022)

Locas.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Miomio (30 Jun 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntar en tinder:
> - ¿estás aquí para conocer a alguien o pasar el rato?
> 
> Eso para empezar.
> ...



Depende de lo que quieras, por muy increíble que te parezca hay tios a los que no les apetece follar sin más y justo esas respuestas son las que buscan para conversación y ver si notan una cierta conexión.


----------



## NCB (30 Jun 2022)

POOTAS HARRY, POOTAS


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jul 2022)

Cuando yo tenía 20 no había que mazarse para follar chortinas, ahora hay que machacarse en el gym y ser un Dios griego para follar viejas polifolladas, paridas y divorciadas?

No me jodais, un alfota auténtico no folla viejas, las hay que están buenas pero son muy pocas.


----------



## Mike Littoris (1 Jul 2022)

En 4 meses tendrá la mirada de las mil pollas


----------



## rulifu (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



Te digo rápidamente porque es mentira lo que cuentas: en tinder no aparece la altura


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Jul 2022)

Dudo mucho que tu amiga se calce al que queria. Los guapitos tambien estan saturados y no van a quedar con viejas derroidas.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Te digo rápidamente porque es mentira lo que cuentas: en tinder no aparece la altura




Ostras es verdad, en tinder no. Donde aparecia era en badoo, que yo recuerde, de todas formas es un caso que podria ser fidedigno en España las tias por las rrss se están hinchando a follar la mayoria, y los hombres una irrisoria minoria.

Cara a cara en una discoteca creo que es mejor para ligar si no eres brad pitt.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> El muro llegará y su vida acabará



Con 35 años la "chica" puede que ya o cerca


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Jul 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Te digo rápidamente porque es mentira lo que cuentas: en tinder no aparece la altura





rulifu dijo:


> Te digo rápidamente porque es mentira lo que cuentas: en tinder no aparece la altura



Ni idea yo solo cuento lo que vi y lo que comentaba mientras iba viendo pasar las fotos. Supongo que conocía los perfiles y en su descripción estaba


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Jul 2022)

¿Se cree que es la Angelina Jolie para descartar a gente como si fuera una de RR.HH de una empresa?. Joder, descartando a gente por tener dos canas, por no ser un bigardo. Si pillan alguno, luego se quejará de que son unos hijos de puta, que les pegan y pasan de ella. Pero es que sólo miran lo material. Quieren maromos como un viejo con pasta haciendo de Suggar daddy. Postureo cutre de la mierda.

Antes de la moda de las apps de ligoteo, las relaciones eran más sanas. Ya puedes ser un tío de puta madre, que si no eres un modelo, te mandan al paredón.


----------



## mikiflush (1 Jul 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Depende de lo que quieras, por muy increíble que te parezca hay tios a los que no les apetece follar sin más y justo esas respuestas son las que buscan para conversación y ver si notan una cierta conexión.



No hablo de follar, hablo de conocer gente.
No se trata de estar de chateo eternamente, ni de amores ciegos, platónicos. Tinder es una app de ligoteo, que después quieras ir a saco eso ya depende de cada uno.

Yo al menos, llegue a donde llegue, no tengo el menor interés en estar chateando eternamente, o lo que es lo mismo, entreteniendo a la maruja de turno mientras ve Sálvame.


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Jul 2022)

putos cms de mierda cn hilos de mierda en economía para cebar la misoginia y el aislamiento social del forero medio. Chavales, quereos un poquito y engancharéis chochitos.


----------



## mikiflush (1 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Eres exactamente la misma PUTA ESCORIA que los maricones. Por eso te vas a morir virgen



No insistas, ya te lo dije antes. No te voy a romper el culo, pesao.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Cuanto más cerca de los 40 más les gustan los chortinos. En algo nos parecemos a la charocracia.



Eso es ahora, porque ya no necesitan que las las mantenga un hombre, las mantenemos todos via impuestos.

En la antigüedad y hasta el 2000, las de 20 iban a por los de 35-40 si podian.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jul 2022)

Deberias aprovechar y follarte a tu amiga ahora que está calentona y soltera, y despues pasas de ella como de un trapo sucio porque no se merece otra cosa tu amiga vaya... Ella y la gran mayoria de las mujeres en general, tienen una actitud y unas formas que no creo que hubiera que ni mirarlas.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres
> 
> La* mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,*
> *un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,*
> ...




Pueden cerrar el hilo. Eso es la verdad, por eso la morisma enjaulaban a sus mujeres y actualmente con burka y vigiladitas, para no se descarrilen. Con las mujeres has de tener mucha suerte,son impredecibles.


----------



## Polirisitas (1 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> CONCLUSION: EL OP ES UN PCM


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> ¿Se cree que es la Angelina Jolie para descartar a gente como si fuera una de RR.HH de una empresa?. Joder, descartando a gente por tener dos canas, por no ser un bigardo. Si pillan alguno, luego se quejará de que son unos hijos de puta, que les pegan y pasan de ella. Pero es que sólo miran lo material. Quieren maromos como un viejo con pasta haciendo de Suggar daddy. Postureo cutre de la mierda.
> 
> Antes de la moda de las apps de ligoteo, las relaciones eran más sanas. Ya puedes ser un tío de puta madre, que si no eres un modelo, te mandan al paredón.




Hoy tienes que ser TOP, al menos por redes sociales, pero cara a cara en el mundo real como siempre se ha conocido la gente, pues no hace falta ser tan top, porque no tienes competencia. Ahora es más frio y menos cómodo ligar pero todo bonito no puede ser


----------



## gpm (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...





Adopta un tío es una web donde metes en un carro a los hombres y tienen que pagar. Adopta una tía no dudaría ni un segundo y por eso ni existe.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Que tal el estudio de hoy, Wally? Avanzaste en temario?


----------



## Pleonasmo (1 Jul 2022)

Hasta el menos avispado sabe como funciona el tema tinder, mujeres, hipergamia, etc y, si eres medianamente inteligente, sabes lo que toca hacer.

Las grandes dudas son, ¿que porcentaje de tias es a dia de hoy valido para una relacion? (al igual que en el otro punto siempre se dice que el 10% de tios se tira al 80%, etc), o, ¿donde o como queda a dia de hoy el conocer o dar con mujeres asi?

Lo malo esta claro y trilladisimo, lo complicado es lo anteriormente comentado y las banderas para descartar o interesarte.


----------



## gpm (1 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...





Familia leer esto detenidamente e interiorizado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...



Amic, su mensaje bien vale una misa


----------



## Tzadik (1 Jul 2022)

Los jóvenes empotran con fiereza, como caballo semental y eso lo saben. Saben que los de 35 pueden dar buen sexo pero no tienen ni de lejos el empotre endiablado de uno de 22 años.


----------



## Gamelin (1 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntar en tinder:
> - ¿estás aquí para conocer a alguien o pasar el rato?
> 
> Eso para empezar.
> ...



Pues es buena esa. Interesante. Pero no entiendo lo del Intercambio de fotos, acaso no te ves ya por las fotos del tinder?


----------



## mikiflush (1 Jul 2022)

Gamelin dijo:


> Pues es buena esa. Interesante. Pero no entiendo lo del Intercambio de fotos, acaso no te ves ya por las fotos del tinder?



Hay muchas que no tienen foto. Yo no suelo subir foto, de ahí el tema de intercambiar fotos (telegram, instagram o similar si no quiere dar whatsap)


----------



## Lady_A (1 Jul 2022)

Para el op. A ti lo que te ha molestado es que eligiera a hombres jóvenes, ¿no?

Se nota la pelusilla.




mikiflush dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntar en tinder:
> - ¿estás aquí para conocer a alguien o pasar el rato?
> 
> Eso para empezar.
> ...




Le vas a pasar tu teléfono privado, repito privado a un desconocido. ¿para que? ¿Para empezar a hablar cuatro palabras no os entendáis y tengas 20 teléfonos de tios desconocidos?

¿en serio?

Hablas por la app. Que a algunos tios os guste coleccionar teléfonos privados por hobby no significa que a las mujeres les vaya agradar ni tenerlos ni coleccionarlos.


Pocas neuronas veo yo en eso. Ya luego si conectas le pasas tu teléfono.

La mayoria dicen de querer hablar y a la segunda linea dicen:

- Yo es que te veo muy guapa ¿follamos?

Como comprenderas, para que digan de querer conocerte y entre la quinta o décima linea se vea que lo que quieren es sexo rápido, no le das tu teléfono privado porque se te llena el teléfono de gente inutil con los que no vas a hablar.

Primero habra que ver de que palo va. Si de verdad quiere conocer a alguien y si mínimamente es simpático. Pienso que es lo normal. No creo que sea tan común ir por ahi pasando tu numero privado.


----------



## mikiflush (1 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Para el op. A ti lo que te ha molestado es que eligiera a hombres jóvenes, ¿no?
> 
> Se nota la pelusilla.
> 
> ...



Yo solo doy mi número cuando voy a quedar por segunda vez.
En Telegram te pones un alias y puedes chatear sin dar el número, enviar fotos y luego borrar conversaciones y desaparecer si no te interesa.


----------



## favelados (1 Jul 2022)

_Tiene que ser adictivo para ellas lo de pasar el dedito a toda velocidad rechazando fotos..

Es la nueva masturbación femenina_


----------



## Lady_A (1 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Yo solo doy mi número cuando voy a quedar por segunda vez.
> En Telegram te pones un alias y puedes chatear sin dar el número, enviar fotos y luego borrar conversaciones y desaparecer si no te interesa.



Pero es un coñazo. Tienes que programar la app para que no se vea tu teléfono o algo así. No se, no uso esa app. La tengo de comparsa.

Se que la gente esta que no vive con instagram y es de lo primero que dicen en esas apps. Que parece que busquen seguidores.

¿De todos modos dices que no tienes fotos en tu perfil de las apps de ligue? ¿Tienes novia? Lo digo porque si no tienes foto o no se te ve la cara es lo primero que puede pensar una tia.

Una cosa es tener pocas fotos, otra no tener foto. Es un consejo, sin foto las tias desconfían y pasan del perfil, como es lógico. No digo todas.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jul 2022)

No es nada que no haga yo y soy tío.

Si elijo una tiene que estar tremenda, lo que me gusta de tinder es que puedo descartar 95 de cada 100 y de esas 5 son todo pibones. La única diferencia es que yo tardo bastante más tiempo que esa chica para poder tener un match pero al final consigo alguno, quedo con ella, me la follo y me he follado a un pibón. No necestio tener 40 match, con tener 1 o 2 o 3 por si falla alguno me sobra para tener una cita. Luego borro tinder y si al final no llega a nada me lo vuelvo a instalar. Tinder es la app que me ha permitido ligar con tías más buenas que conozco aunque en tíos ya ves que tardas más, ellas tendrán 8000 matchs.

Y porque no puteo pero si veo un catálogo de 100 escorts tipo modelo descartaría a todas y tiraría por la más top de lo top.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jul 2022)

favelados dijo:


> _Tiene que ser adictivo para ellas lo de pasar el dedito a toda velocidad rechazando fotos..
> 
> Es la nueva masturbación femenina_



Pues igual que tu si vas de putas, te dan un catálogo con 500 escorts, también descartas tías que te dan mil vueltas en físico pero como tienes donde elegir actúas igual que ellas. No se donde ves lo raro, ellas hacen lo mismo que harías tu si pudieses.

Para una tía follar no tiene misterio, el problema es que ese guaperas de 20 años que comenta el autor del hilo no va a echarse de novia a esa tía de 35, se la follará y la mandará a tomar por culo por lo que volverá al bucle de las locas de los gatos por su alta exigencia.

Pero eso me pasa a mi también cuando quedo con un pibón, ese pibón tendrá 800 match y se estará follando a 3 a la vez.


----------



## Jackblack (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



Esa página q dices q invente un friki ya existe.
Y si hay muchas más mujeres q hombres, se llama sugardady creo y la razón q se t escapa es la pasta.
Para ingresar ahi tienes q demostrar un 1M de € d ingresos anuales minimo para q t acepten se vire la tortilla y lluevan las chortis, me acuerdo d un documental q vi hace un par de años.


----------



## kopke (1 Jul 2022)

Haced este experimento.

Mostrad clase hablando, seguridad en vosotros mismos y proponedlas ir a cenar un restaurante caro.

No hace falta más.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jul 2022)

A los 35 años mi mujer tenía una hija de 6 y otra de 3, nuestras.
Es la pequeña diferencia.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Jul 2022)

Esa tiparraca con trabajo bueno y buen cuerpo, si está sola a los 35 es que tiene tara mental grave. 
Lo de buscarse uno de 20 es tanto el síntoma como la causa de sus problemas: ni sabe elegir instintivamente ni sabe lo que le conviene. 
Probablemente su situación anímica empeore con esas decisiones según avance hasta los 40. 
El entretenimiento con el de 20 la hará verse aun más madura y poco deseable.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Para el op. A ti lo que te ha molestado es que eligiera a hombres jóvenes, ¿no?
> 
> Se nota la pelusilla.
> 
> ...



Controlas mucho de tinder, se nota que has estado zorreando ahí.


----------



## Oakeshott (1 Jul 2022)

La versión femenina de este post podría ser:

Estaba en una cena con muchos "chicos" y a mi lado se sentó un caballero (calvo, con un poco de sobrepeso, no bien vestido) que dijo: "_¡Voy a entrar en Burbuja! ¡Un hilo sobre cuarentonas! ¡Es lo mío! Ahí voy... ¿Scarlett Johansson? Un cardo. ¿Laetitia Casta? ¡Ni con un palo, oiga! ¿Monica Bellucci? Hace veinte años, todavía, pero ahora... Je, je, je... ¿Kira Miró? Paso de ella. ¿Marion Cotillard? Fijo que a esa le huele _[dijo mientras se rascaba la axila sudorosa]_ ¿La mujer de Santi Millán? Pffffff. ¿Ingrid García-Jonsson? ¡Vade retro!..._". Así se pasó las dos horas de la cena, el muy pesado. Al final se marchó solo a casa, supongo que a seguir escribiendo en algún hilo de Burbuja sobre exigencias en el vestir o sobre peinados masculinos atractivos...


----------



## ironpipo (1 Jul 2022)

Todo aquel que se preste a ser tratado como basura en esos estercoleros de desechos humanos que son las aplicaciones para ligar, merece todo lo malo que le pase. 

Por cierto el tinder ese lo puso en marcha un notas en compañía de una tía que era su pareja y que poco después le acabo viogenizando. Así que ya sabéis.


----------



## Segismunda (1 Jul 2022)

Bravo por esta SLUTONA. Se le ha metido en la cabeza que quiere catar la explosiva y furibunda ráfaga de CUMAZO de uno de 18 y no la va a parar ni la Virgen María descendida del cielo. Experiencia recomendable, nutritiva y rejuvenecedora.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL LO DE QUEDAR DESCARTADO POR TENER UN PAR DE CANAS.... ELLAS SON ASÍ.

CON LA MISMA VELOCIDAD QUE ELLAS DAN DISLIKE, LOS HOMBRES DAN LIKE, ES UNA FUNCIÓN INVERSAMENTE PROPORCIONAL

ELLAS = PERFECCIÓN O NADA.
ELLOS = A VER SI LA METO CON CUALQUIER ORCO ME SIRVE.

*BROOOOTAL LA EVOLUCIÓN DE LA HIPERGAMIA.*


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> y encima estas mismas putas tinderianas os prohiben por ley iros de putas jajaja lo de isPain es para hacer un reseteo con pepinos nucleares. VAya puta mierda de sociedad enferma, desnortada y degenerada.



ellas se follan jovencitos con 20 años menos cuando quieren y cuando tu solo puedes hacerlo pagando una buena pasta aún así lo quieren prohibir

son M I E R D A humana tironucable


----------



## Nigury (1 Jul 2022)

Lo que muchas tías no se dan cuenta es que de la misma forma que las tías saben que están buenas y que calientan a los tíos... los tíos resulta que también saben cuando están buenos y mojan bragas entre el publico femenino.

¿Que quiero decir con esto?
Pues que de la misma forma que la mujer en cuestión descartaba a uno por un par de canas, que a saber si no eran un reflejo o algo así, al chaval que le hizo match estaría:
- Esta no que tiene pocas tetas
- Esta no que tiene un par de arrugas
- Esta no que tiene 37 años
- Esta no que tiene cara de charo.
- Esta no que tiene el pelo corto.

Así hasta que toparía con una mujer perfecta, y acabarán follando.

Y tu amiga, pues ahi seguira diciendo que que mal esta el mercado y que tío de mierda que la ha rechazado.


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> ¿Se cree que es la Angelina Jolie para descartar a gente como si fuera una de RR.HH de una empresa?. Joder, descartando a gente por tener dos canas, por no ser un bigardo. Si pillan alguno, luego se quejará de que son unos hijos de puta, que les pegan y pasan de ella. Pero es que sólo miran lo material. Quieren maromos como un viejo con pasta haciendo de Suggar daddy. Postureo cutre de la mierda.
> 
> Antes de la moda de las apps de ligoteo, las relaciones eran más sanas. Ya puedes ser un tío de puta madre, que si no eres un modelo, te mandan al paredón.



siempre ha sido así por lo menos con las que están buenas,hasta las del montón y feas ponen trabas como si ellas fueran algo único xD


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y peor. A mí se me vuelven bastantes mujeres a mirarme con disimulo o con descaro. Pero estas como las que describe el op, españolas , funcionarias o con trabajo estable en esas edades son la peste. Encima si te las cruzas por la calle, ponen automáticamente cara de oler mierda y miran para otro lado. Joder, eso es de mala educación. Que son normalitas, joder, y se creen la reina de Saba. Las extranjeras las tienen más que caladas. Cuando no hay españolas cerca, o en el extranjero, cuando cogen confianza, se rien y te cuentan como las ven, que es exactamente como las vemos nosotros.
> 
> Luego se echan unos años más y se te tiran como lobas. Andad a tomar por el culo, arpías de los cojones. Que te soporte el que te haya follado en tus buenos años.



Conozco los especímenes .... Solo puedo decir que de alguna manera si cara de "huelo mierda todo el rato " es totalmente contagiosa . Cuando estoy en su presencia me vuelvo igual que ellas . No es voluntario . 


Por otra parte ,tras muchos barnices de autosuficiencia se esconde el pánico más absoluto a la soledad .


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Lo que muchas tías no se dan cuenta es que de la misma forma que las tías saben que están buenas y que calientan a los tíos... los tíos resulta que también saben cuando están buenos y mojan bragas entre el publico femenino.
> 
> ¿Que quiero decir con esto?
> Pues que de la misma forma que la mujer en cuestión descartaba a uno por un par de canas, que a saber si no eran un reflejo o algo así, al chaval que le hizo match estaría:
> ...



es que es brutal... "que mal está el mercado" pero rechaza al 99%

coño, baja "un poco" tus expectativas y aun asi habra miles de buenorros con los que quedar.

yo flipo con las mujeres, si algo no es perfecto ya no lo quieren. En las relaciones de novios igual, en cuanto sale el mas minimo problema o discusion ya lo mandan todo al carajo. A la puta mierda hombre ya.


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Luego está la atracción por maduros que han forzado desde Hollywood con el Sean Connery y esos.
> Algún problema tienen porque no es normal que a un calboc como yo le hayan tocado el culo y guiñado el ojo más de una vez, no soy Quasimodo, pero tampoco Jorge Clooney. Por supuesto huí como alma que lleva el diablo, me gustan locas, pero dentro de ciertos límites.



Me tocaron el culo en el trabajo hace unos años una compañera . El pollo que monte hasta que la cambiaron de departamento fue monumental . 
Mi jefa al final me dijo .. no sabía que podía sentarte tan mal ese gesto .. la mayoría pasarían de todo . .. la cara que de le quedó cuando le dije que en realidad me daba bastante igual que me tocaran el trasero ,que solo lo hacía para que vieran lo estúpidos que pueden llegar a ser llegar a ser sus planteamientos neopuritanos


----------



## Visilleras (1 Jul 2022)

Con lo grande que es el mundo, y lo breve que es la vida


¿por qué cojones perdéis el tiempo en semejante coñazo?


Si el OP fuese un doncello, un pipiolo, o alguien de entre 20 y 30 años que se acaba de caer del guindo, bueno, pues pase... es una etapa necesaria


Pero tu, que eres un 2009 como yo...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Hay muchas que no tienen foto. Yo no suelo subir foto, de ahí el tema de intercambiar fotos (telegram, instagram o similar si no quiere dar whatsap)



¿Dais like a mujeres sin foto en Tinder?

Qué perturbador, seguro que son homos, o auténticos orcos de mordor.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> ¿Se cree que es la Angelina Jolie para descartar a gente *como si fuera una de RR.HH de una empresa?**.* Joder, descartando a gente por tener dos canas, por no ser un bigardo. Si pillan alguno, luego se quejará de que son unos hijos de puta, que les pegan y pasan de ella. Pero es que sólo miran lo material. Quieren maromos como un viejo con pasta haciendo de Suggar daddy. Postureo cutre de la mierda.
> 
> Antes de la moda de las apps de ligoteo, las relaciones eran más sanas. Ya puedes ser un tío de puta madre, que si no eres un modelo, te mandan al paredón.



hasta los orcos de mordor y las viejas van rechazando en plan RRHH de empresa, es brooootal.


----------



## JKL-2 (1 Jul 2022)

Un detalle... una funci , aunque sea interina y/o de escalas más básicas no querrá a un chaval de 20 por muy bueno que esté para una relación estable. Probablemente ni siquiera para follarlo. Salvo que el tipo tenga plaza (policia o GC mínimo), sea futbolista o tenga muy buena situación socioeconomica.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Jul 2022)

La ilusión de la elección. A más opciones tienes, más difícil es elegir la correcta.

Si sólo tienes a dos tipos para elegir: la posibilidad de tomar la mejor decisión es del 50%. La posibilidad de ser feliz por haber tomado la mejor decisión es del 50%.

Si tienes a 200 tipos para elegir, la posibilidad de tomar la mejor decisión es del 0,5%. La posibilidad de ser feliz por haber tomado la mejor decisión es del 0,5%. La posibilidad de ser infeliz por haber elegido mal es del 99,5%.

Así acaban todas, infelices. Tener opciones no conlleva tener buen criterio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

EL SÍNDROME DE LAS OFERTAS DEL CARREFOUR :

Las aplicaciones de citas dan la imaginaria sensación de que se puede elegir como si fuesen productos . 
Aunque perciben que no es tan fácil como parece, se hacen la ilusión de que todo el mundo está a su disposición .

Como están acostumbradas a ir con el carro por los lineales del carrefour y coger lo que les apetezca, creen que todo es igual. 

Si alguien reúne suficentes características para ser considerado un persona mejor que la media, no necesita estar en esas mierdas porque la vida real le da mejores oportunidades. 

En cualquier caso supongamos que una persona excepcional decide ofrecerse por falta de tiempo o de oportunidades en su entorno : empezará una tediosa e interminable selección puesto que siempre puede haber algo mejor en su imaginación .
Tiene la sensación de que miles de candidatos mejores están esperando su oportunidad.

pero ¿ qué busca realmente ? pues lo mismo que un cocainómano cuando anhela que el gramo que le vendan no esté adulterado. 

¿ qué obtiene realmente en el mejor de los casos ? Un servicio de prostitución gratuito y vuelta a empezar. 

Si el sexo promiscuo y estéril diese felicidad las putas y los maricones serían felices.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

ES UNA TRAMPA ! 

Cuando Justin Bieber pudiendo copular con una lista de adolescentes top cada día decidió quedarse sólo con una ...

pónganse en su lugar : sería una agotadora jornada laboral como la de una prostituta . De hecho si cobran será por algo .

Desvinculado el sexo de su verdadera razón de ser que es formar una unidad reproductiva y convertido en una droga más, pues todo vale.

Lo mismo es la búsqueda del orgasmo frotándose contra un pene que contra un succionador de clítoris u otra vagina.

Que un hombre llegue al orgasmo por masturbarse con una vagina estéril, no tiene más mérito ni es más normal , en los tiempos que vivimos, que un gay haga lo mismo con el ano de otro señor , son agujeros del cuerpo que usan los españoles para drogarse.

¿ Acaso cuando se usa la boca se llaman bocasexuales ?

Supongo que si las fosas nasales fuesen lo suficientemente grandes como la nariz de una vaca, habría gente que la metería por ahí.

Es una droga porque la gente se ha obsesionado con el chute. La vida gira en torno al siguiente orgasmo .
Como los heroinómanos todo el tiempo es ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia.
El intervalo de tiempo entre un orgasmo y otro es el máximo que ha podido soportar.

El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo que apremia, estimula y apura a una persona o un animal para que se reproduzca.
De la misma manera que el hambre y la sed castigan a la persona para que busquen comida y agua cuanto antes.

El descontrol de ambos instintos se llamó desde principio de los tiempos gula y lujuria y fueron pecados capitales.

Las sociedades castigaron duramente la desorientación sexual, por las mismas razones que ahora se persigue el tráfico y consumo de drogas duras: para proteger al individuo de sí mismo y al conjunto de la sociedad.

Las identidades sexuales para catalogar el ansia sexual y el recuerdo del placer , son de un ataque de ingeniería social para desconstruir la sexualidad y convertirla en el opio que llevaron a China, para drogar a toda la población y poder conquistar ese imperio

Sólo hay dos formas de catalogar a las personas en relación con el sexo :

- aquellos que como nuestros antepasados forman familias numerosas y que por eso existimos.
- cualquier otra cosa. todas son parafilias.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2022)

A mí a día de hoy si me interesara buscar una mujer de cara a algo serio, le diría que quiero tener cuatro hijos y el primero antes de un año. Con eso ya descartas al 99% de taradas.

Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Jul 2022)

Sí. Que, afortunadamente, no todas son así. Algunas que llegan de fuera, con otra educación, de modo milagroso se mantienen al margen de esa podredumbre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí a día de hoy si me interesara buscar una mujer de cara a algo serio, le diría que quiero tener cuatro hijos y el primero antes de un año. Con eso ya descartas al 99% de taradas.
> 
> Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.



Es el concepto que tienen en su mente . No es una cuestión de elección . 
Las mujeres jóvenes y vírgenes buscaban a un hombre hasta esta generación, de la misma manera que ahora buscan un jefe ( un empleo ) : para asegurarse la subsistencia . 

De la misma manera que ahora son adoctrinadas en los colegios para que descarten comportarse como madres y sean herramientas productivas en el pasado estaban aleccionadas por sus madres para que todo saliese bien : 
llegar vírgenes al matrimonio 
quedar embarazadas cuanto antes
buscar un hogar para estimular al hombre a ganarse la vida y criar a sus hijos.

( todo es un proceso natural impulsado por el instinto parecido al de los pájaros ) 

La pareja se formaba con una adolescente que no había salido de casa de sus padres ni había tenido novios con un hombre unos años mayor .
16 años ella y 20 años él . Se casaban cuando él acababa la mili puesto que tenía unas ganas contenidas de tener sexo e imaginaba que después de casado tendría lo tendría todo junto. No había pornografía ni la gente estaba tan degenerada. 

Esa diferencia de edad era muy significativo porque fijaba para siempre una jerarquía . Necesariamente el hombre de 20 años era más seguro de sí mismo y más " listo " que una niña que no sabía nada de la vida . 

De la misma manera que cuando llegas a una empresa y te dicen este es el jefecillo y ese es el jefazo y tú asumes para siempre tu rol y tu sumisión sin cuestionarlo cada día. 

No obstante las mujeres nunca han estado sometidas . Su territorio era el hogar y ahí mandaban ellas . Los hombres siempre se han dejado dirigir por las mujeres en las cuestiones de logística pues eran ellas las que gestionaban el sueldo y eso las hacía sentirse poderosas. 

El hombre tenía su espacio en su profesión y ahí era donde se desarrollaba . 

Por ejemplo Franco mandaba mucho, pero en Franco mandaba Doña Carmen cuando se ponía las zapatillas. 















Carmen Polo, la mujer que manejó con mano de hierro los destinos de su familia


Este sábado, 6 de febrero, se cumplen 33 años de la muerte de Carmen Polo y Martínez Valdés, señora de Meirás con grandeza por concesión del Rey Juan Carlos, quien, como...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los jóvenes empotran con fiereza, como caballo semental y eso lo saben. Saben que los de 35 pueden dar buen sexo pero no tienen ni de lejos el empotre endiablado de uno de 22 años.



Y algunos a los 35 siguen pensando que empotrar es lo importante o lo deseable como buenos loser.

El ganador no folla, el ganador irruma, al ganador se la chupan.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí a día de hoy si me interesara buscar una mujer de cara a algo serio, le diría que quiero tener cuatro hijos y el primero antes de un año. Con eso ya descartas al 99% de taradas.
> 
> Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.




No lo sientas. Es la verdad. Por encima de 23 sin relación seria, la mujer ya está defectuosa. Es un cóctel de hormonas sin control, y que no tiene a nadie al mando, bombardeado por las élites con estímulos para que hagan lo que le interese al Sistema. Los últimos 30 años secar el horno sin haber sacado nada de él… en breve parir como conejas con moros y negros en edad militar.


----------



## FOYETE (1 Jul 2022)

Después cuando ellas se revientan contra el muro se quejan de que todo Dios pasa de ellas como si fueran sacos de estiércol y se arrepienten de muchas cosas.

A joderse zorras.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jul 2022)

El problema de estos hilos es que luego te metes en la pagina del INE y el INE te dice que de 18 a 29 años, en España solo el 21% de la población masculina mide mas de 180cm.

O están todos en Tinder o las infinitas movidas que decís que las mujeres se montan en Tinder en realidad las hacen en paginas de mascotas abandonadas.

No hay suficiente rabo "aceptable" para tanta cani tatuada y tanta charo de piel floja y cartucheras. No os enganchéis, si algo nos enseñan las mujeres es que ellas NO pierden el tiempo y entrar en un circo en el que hay uno de ellos por cada cinco de ellas es, técnicamente, una perdida de tiempo...


----------



## Gorrino (1 Jul 2022)

La que busca por Tinder, busca un tío con pasta en el fondo. El que tiene pasta no va a Tinder a buscar choco, se va a putas directamente y punto. Los tíos van a Tinder a follar, no a encontrar pareja. Tu amiga se va a quedar solterona, Tinder es un engaño para que las mujeres.


----------



## Gorrino (1 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es el concepto que tienen en su mente . No es una cuestión de elección .
> Las mujeres jóvenes y vírgenes buscaban a un hombre hasta esta generación, de la misma manera que ahora buscan un jefe ( un empleo ) : para asegurarse la subsistencia .
> 
> De la misma manera que ahora son adoctrinadas en los colegios para que descarten comportarse como madres y sean herramientas productivas en el pasado estaban aleccionadas por sus madres para que todo saliese bien :
> ...



Las cuarentonas actuales también son muy estúpidas.


----------



## chameleon (1 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No lo sientas. Es la verdad. Por encima de 23 sin relación seria, la mujer ya está defectuosa. Es un cóctel de hormonas sin control, y que no tiene a nadie al mando, bombardeado por las élites con estímulos para que hagan lo que le interese al Sistema. Los últimos 30 años secar el horno sin haber sacado nada de él… en breve parir como conejas con moros y negros en edad militar.



lo bordas

añadiria que a u hombre siempre le conviene que la mujer sea 10 o 15 años mas joven

primero porque a igual edad, ellas son mas brujas y espabiladas. ademas un hombre con 45 todavia quiere sexo a diario, mientras que la mujer a esa edad ya esta mas que reseca y si tiene sexo es por interes


----------



## Lobo macho (1 Jul 2022)

*Las expectativas fantásticas de una tía de 35 todavía sin pareja es liarse con un tío de 25 bien formado en el gym y con un buen curro, preferiblemente un empresario. 

Las expectativas realistas de una tía de 35 es liarse con un divorciado de 45, con hijos, pagando pensiones (claro), con algo de canas y tripita, y con un trabajo para sobrevivir justito.

Las del primer grupo son candidatas a cuidar gatos. Las del segundo grupo puede que formen una familia. *


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2022)

Eso creo que ya lo sabemos hace mucho.


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Jul 2022)

De ser yo el op, lo que más me preocuparía es acabar invitado en una comida de sólo chicas.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Jul 2022)

All you need is love


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jul 2022)

El guaperas veinteañero pasa de la biega esa como de comer mierda... ja, ja, ja...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL SÍNDROME DE LAS OFERTAS DEL CARREFOUR :
> 
> Las aplicaciones de citas dan la imaginaria sensación de que se puede elegir como si fuesen productos .
> Aunque perciben que no es tan fácil como parece, *se hacen la ilusión de que todo el mundo está a su disposición* .



*En realidad lo estan, pero la pregunta es: ¿Para qué?*

Hipergamia, hamijo, y la ley de Pareto.

En una escala decimal *un tio nivel 9 follará con tias desde el nivel 4 para arriba*, pero al ser nivel 9 solo se emparejará, SI SE EMPAREJA, con una tia de nivel 7 para arriba.

Una tia de nivel 4 follará con tios de nivel 9 porque le han dicho que ella no es un 4, sino un 9. No aceptará menos de eso. Y follará exclusívamente para emparejarse, creyendo que se va a casar y ser un "power couple". Cuando el tio se corra en su culo y no vuelva a llamar se montará una peli en su cabeza pero en ningún momento bajará de su criterio de tios de como mínimo nivel 9.

Luego llega la treintena y según sus óvulos vayan despidiéndose por la cañería del lavabo se "conformará" con un tio un par de niveles por encima al que le hará la vida imposible porque estará resentida de no poder pillar a su nivel 9. Generalmente acabará divorciándose con 40 tacos e instalándose Tinder para tratar de cazar a un "grey fox" nivel 9 tipo George Clooney. Y le pasará exáctamente igual.

En éste foro algunos foreros me han visto y conocido en persona. Sobre lo guapo cada persona tiene su gusto, pero lo que si soy es alto (para la media española, por encima del 190cm) y con mucho pelo. Ahora tengo 45 tacos y voy mas tranquilo, pero Tinder (y aplicaciones parecidas) me pillaron en la treintena y me hinché a follar sin tener ninguna intención de nada serio. Lógicamente tia que me follaba, tía que quería algo serio, sobre todo las españordas que lo daban por sentado. Pero nunca se me pasó por la cabeza ir en serio con ninguna espacoña. Y como yo todos los de mi grupo de colegas.



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.



35 años y soltera...para follar si, pero nada mas.

Esas son las que con 40 se enfadan con el mundo y se hacen cortes de pelo imposibles. Cualquiera que haya tratado con funcionarias sabe de lo que hablo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *En realidad lo estan, pero la pregunta es: ¿Para qué?*
> 
> Hipergamia, hamijo, y la ley de Pareto.
> 
> ...




Ni para follar. A mí no me gusta nada que tenga que ver con la degeneración o el satanismo, así que no me relacionaría con alguien así ni de broma. No la tocaría ni con un palo atado a otro palo.


----------



## Albtd43 (1 Jul 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...



Tengo 35 años y jamás he recibido tanta atención de mujeres. Sumisas, femeninas, hacen lo que les dices sin pelear, no levantan la voz... Todas menores de 29.

Si hueles bien, tienes cuerpo definido y no pareces desesperado, follar es fácil, da igual la edad que tengas. Burbuja está llena de críos que viven de Tik-Tok en Tik-Tok y gente muy desmoralizada por la propaganda que creen que todo lo que leen en este foro es la realidad.


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



después de leer cuidadosamente todo el post las voces que oigo me dicen que te transmita el siguiente mensaje

''debes forjar un pacto satanico para tener la polla como un misil OTANICO'' la cosa esta muy malita y lo sabemos


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (1 Jul 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Por eso es que no vale la pena intentar ligar. Si eres normal, mejor no jugar y te ahorras tiempo, esfuerzo, y probablemente conserves tu autoestima.



pero es q es brutal tener que aceptar eso...no pasa en ningún país del mundo...renunciar al sexo , al contacto con el sexo fememnino...nos tenemos q volver anacoretas el 80% d los hombres?


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> pero es q es brutal tener que aceptar eso...no pasa en ningún país del mundo...renunciar al sexo , al contacto con el sexo fememnino...nos tenemos q volver anacoretas el 80% d los hombres?




Es uno de los problemas del pais además del desempleo, vivienda..el nuncafollismo

Funcionamos como un pais musulmán donde solo un grupo selecto de hombres folla regularmente y algunos hasta con varias, Y el resto a verlas venir ...

y porque España es uno de los paises con más prostitutas del mundo y además hay algo de inmigración femenina como panchitas, africanas o europeas, si no aún se follaria menos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jul 2022)

El nivel de las tías en Tinder es muy alto, tanto físico como de estatus socioeconómico. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí a día de hoy si me interesara buscar una mujer de cara a algo serio, le diría que quiero tener cuatro hijos y el primero antes de un año. Con eso ya descartas al 99% de taradas.
> 
> Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.



No sé en qué mundo vives, macho.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Tengo 35 años y jamás he recibido tanta atención de mujeres. Sumisas, femeninas, hacen lo que les dices sin pelear, no levantan la voz... Todas menores de 29.
> 
> Si hueles bien, *tienes cuerpo definido* y no pareces desesperado, follar es fácil, da igual la edad que tengas. Burbuja está llena de críos que viven de Tik-Tok en Tik-Tok y gente muy desmoralizada por la propaganda que creen que todo lo que leen en este foro es la realidad.




¿¿¿¿??? Mande?

Puede ilustrar eso de cuerpo definido, definido de que???


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El nivel de las tías en Tinder es muy alto, tanto físico como de estatus socioeconómico. Es lo que hay.




Pues si buscan un perfil de hombre o unas de dos, o no ligarán ese hombre porque no existe ese perfil para todas,o luego vienen las lamentaciones de cuernos y que los hombres son malos y tal porque claro se fijan en el que todas quieren y ese no da a basto.


La naturaleza es cruel y el mundo es muy injusto y desigual y de ahi las guerras....

pero apartar a cerca de un 80% de hombres entre 16 y 50 años del sexo, no es normal no se si esa cifra es universal pero no me parece normal ni sano, me parece muy heavy pero es la realidad.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No sé en qué mundo vives, macho.













La gente vive en tal nivel de degeneración desde que nace, que asume que eso es la normalidad. Pero que se asuma que es la normalidad, no quiere decir que lo sea.


Y a los hechos me remito de lo que es una sociedad sana, por tanto con futuro, y lo que es una sociedad enferma, que ha caído en la degeneración y el satanismo, y que por tanto desaparecerá dentro de poco y otros con las ideas más claras la sustituirán:


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues si buscan un perfil de hombre o unas de dos, o no ligarán ese hombre porque no existe ese perfil para todas,o luego vienen las lamentaciones de cuernos y que los hombres son malos y tal porque claro se fijan en el que todas quieren y ese no da a basto.
> 
> 
> La naturaleza es cruel y el mundo es muy injusto y desigual y de ahi las guerras....
> ...




No te digo que no, pero lo que está claro es que no es un antro como Badoo o POF, lleno de gordas o panchas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿??? Mande?
> 
> Puede ilustrar eso de cuerpo definido, definido de que???



Marcado sin estar mazado.

Osea, el cuerpo de Brad Pitt en "Flight Club" o "Snatch". Eso lo consigues tranquilamente a poco que hagas deporte con regularidad, cositas tipo escalada, o deportes donde uses todo el cuerpo.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero lo que está claro es que no es un antro como Badoo o POF, lleno de gordas o panchas.




A mi ni me hablaban en tinder ( no feo ni gordo ni calvo y + de 1'80m , eso si, no tengo cara ni de mario casas, ni gitano, ni cani, ni moruno como les gusta a la española

Encima los dos o tres matches que conseguí, desaparecian, se ve que luego se lo pensaban y los eliminaban ellas pero te juro que ni delvolverme un hola
Desistí y la borré ahi tienes que ser fisicamente un perfil


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Marcado sin estar mazado.
> 
> Osea, el cuerpo de Brad Pitt en "Flight Club" o "Snatch". Eso lo consigues tranquilamente a poco que hagas deporte con regularidad, cositas tipo escalada, o deportes donde uses todo el cuerpo.



Entiendo... un tio casi cuerpo escombro pero que se vea algo cuadrado


----------



## B. Golani (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A mi ni me hablaban en tinder ( no feo ni gordo ni calvo y + de 1'80m , eso si, no tengo cara ni de mario casas, ni gitano, ni cani, ni moruno como les gusta a la española
> 
> Encima los dos o tres matches que conseguí, desaparecian, se ve que luego se lo pensaban y los eliminaban ellas pero te juro que ni delvolverme un hola
> Desistí y la borré ahi tienes que ser fisicamente un perfil



Gran parte de esas tias de tinder , son perfiles falsos o bots , como ocurria en ashley madison


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Entiendo... un tio casi cuerpo escombro pero que se vea algo cuadrado



Por experiencia propia, a poco que practiques deporte con regularidad (yo hago mucho baloncesto y tenis y bicicleta estática) y no seas un gordo harinero deberías estar a un buen nivel. Quizás no exáctamente Brad Pitt pero te verás bien.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



No se yo..., me da a mi que tu amiga es una excepcion y las tias no suelen ser tan exigentes.

Eso o las cosas han cambiado mucho en los ultimos 3-4 años que hace que ya no uso Tinder porque tengo pareja.

Y digo esto de que las tias no creo que sean tan exigentes por mi experiencia que, sin ser ni mucho menos perfecto (no llego a 1,80, fibrado y, eso si, pelazo y guapete) y currandome algo el perfil, tenia siempre mas de 100 likes, decenas de match y era rara la semana que no quedaba con un minimo de 2 o 3 tias, ya fuera para tomar un cafe, una cerveza, cenar o lo que se terciara.

Tambien tengo que decir que yo lo que buscaba era pareja, eso lo dejaba bien claro, no iba en plan follar y punto y a las que buscaban eso o lo habian hecho con otros tios, las descartaba (paso de tias que se abran de patas con varios tios al mes o que les gusten lo moronegros). Que si, que mas de una o de dos, bastantes mas fueron de las que calleron la primera noche y no nos volvimos a ver e igual alguna me la colo y era de esas que buscaba solo eso pero a ese tipo de tias se las suele calar en media hora de conversacion, sobre todo en persona.

Lo que si os puedo asegurar, por conversaciones con conocidas y amigas mias y de mi pareja que actualmente usan la aplicacion, es que las tias, y sobre todo el perfil de 35-40 años o mas que estan ya medio desesperadas/desquiciadas por no encontrar pareja, son imprevisibles y pueden romper un match o bloquear a tios por la mas absurda de las chorradas..., y no solo por cosas fisicas.

Ah, y otra cosa en lo que coinciden la mayoria y lo siento por los calvos, es que a lo que mas tirria le tienen es a los calvos, pueden perdonar que uno este un poco gordo, que no sea un Brad Pitt, que seas un poco bajito pero la mayoria, la inmensa mayoria de tias, no quieren un calvo ni en pintura..., no me pregunteis el motivo porque no lo se, pero es la puta realidad, ser calvo es practicamente motivo directo para que una tia te descarte sin siquiera hablarte.



Y para terminar decir que espero no volver a tener nunca que usar una aplicacion tipo Tinder. A pesar de que a mi me fue bien lo unico que genera es estress, ansiedad y adiccion, ademas de que la mayoria de citas y conversacion son perder el tiempo aunque termines echando un polvo.

Este tipo de aplicaciones solo las recomendaria a gente que quiera sexo sin mas. El que quiera algo mas deberia huir de ellas como alma que lleva el diablo.

Y ese es el problema de las tias, que la inmensa mayoria de ellas busca algo mas pero al final terminan siendo "victimas" de tios que solo buscan follarselas y cuando les pasa esto unas cuantas veces, lo de que pasen de ellas tras follarselas o lo de "salir por patas" a media cita cuando calan las intenciones del tio, pues terminan aun mas desquiciadas y pensando el tipico mantra de que todos los tios son unos cerdos..., y mas si tienen ya cierta edad y ven que se hacen mayores sin pareja y que tienen todas las papeletas de acabar solas.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> De ser yo el op, lo que más me preocuparía es acabar invitado en una comida de sólo chicas.



Si, tiene pinta de aliade o de "amigo", de esos que sirven de pañuelo pero nunca pilla cacho...


----------



## Stag Party (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es uno de los problemas del pais además del desempleo, vivienda..el nuncafollismo
> 
> Funcionamos como un pais musulmán donde solo un grupo selecto de hombres folla regularmente y algunos hasta con varias, Y el resto a verlas venir ...
> 
> y porque España es uno de los paises con más prostitutas del mundo y además hay algo de inmigración femenina como panchitas, africanas o europeas, si no aún se follaria menos.



Esto es PEOR que un país musulman. Porque se folla lo mismo, pero al menos, los musulmanes aspiran a poder tener una relación tradicional.

A ver quien es el tonto que se junta con una polifollada de Tinder.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí a día de hoy si me interesara buscar una mujer de cara a algo serio, le diría que quiero tener cuatro hijos y el primero antes de un año. Con eso ya descartas al 99% de taradas.
> 
> *Una mujer que con 35 años está soltera, siento decirlo pero es material de demolición. Quiere decir que ella no fue capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie, o de seleccionar a buenas parejas. Es decir, un desastre absoluto.*



Dios me libre de defender a las que sean carruseleras o realmente esten taradas, que haberlas las hay y muchas, pero piensa que eso tambien se te puede aplicar a ti..., si estas soltero es que no has sido capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie o de seleccionar buenas parejas, ¿no?, ¿eres un desastre absoluto?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *En realidad lo estan, pero la pregunta es: ¿Para qué?*
> 
> Hipergamia, hamijo, y la ley de Pareto.
> 
> ...



O eres gay o te comportas como ellos . 

No tienen ningún sentido lo que dices . 

Los pobres gays son víctimas de si mismos . Verlos corretear ansiosos con esa mirada hambrienta como yonkis buscando al camello. 

Aquellos miserables que revoloteaban por los wateres de las estaciones de trenes y autobuses y que tanta asco/pena daban ahora se ha multiplicado por infinito puesto que abarca también a la población que antes estaba felizmente casada y era fiel a su pareja.


----------



## Oakeshott (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> tenia siempre mas de 100 likes, decenas de match y era rara la semana que no quedaba con un minimo de 2 o 3 tias, ya fuera para tomar un cafe, una cerveza, cenar o lo que se terciara.
> 
> Que si, que mas de una o de dos, bastantes mas fueron de las que calleron la primera noche y no nos volvimos a ver
> 
> Este tipo de aplicaciones solo las recomendaria a gente que quiera sexo sin mas.



Luego os sorprende que la chavalada use tanto Tinder...


----------



## Autómata (1 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Haced este experimento.
> 
> Mostrad clase hablando, seguridad en vosotros mismos y *proponedlas ir a cenar un restaurante caro*.
> 
> No hace falta más.



Lo del restaurante caro es una receta para el desastre, espero que nadie te haga caso en eso.

Entiendo aparentar, ocultar una parte de la verdad, y mostrar la mejor cara, porque en el amor y en la guerra todo vale y es un "mercado" competitivo. Pero en cuestiones de pasta, todo a medias. Incluso es como darse a respetar, positivo.

Eso para mujeres normales. Si eres jubilado de "empresa estatal", para ligar a una pseudolumi entonces sí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> O eres gay o te comportas como ellos .
> 
> No tienen ningún sentido lo que dices .
> 
> ...



Una pena, de veras que me gustaban tus comentarios.

En fin, mis mejores deseos para tí. Hasta siempre.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> Luego os sorprende que la chavalada use tanto Tinder...



No entiendo que quiereres decir y el motivo de citar solo unas pocas frases sacadas de contexto en vez de el mensaje en su totalidad...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Dios me libre de defender a las que sean carruseleras o realmente esten taradas, que haberlas las hay y muchas, pero piensa que eso tambien se te puede aplicar a ti..., si estas soltero es que has sido capaz de ofrecer nada interesante a nadie o de seleccionar buenas parejas, ¿no?, *¿eres un desastre absoluto?.*




Mi vida fue un desastre en algunos aspectos pero no a causa de temas amorosos. Y tengo que asumir que a lo mejor toca soledad hasta la muerte. Quizá en otra vida haya más suerte.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Parecéis niños pequeños con estas discusiones.

A la gente, se la conoce de cara y se le marca paquete con la posición.


Fin, ese fin de semana la tienes mamando polla.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Mi vida fue un desastre en algunos aspectos pero no a causa de temas amorosos. Y tengo que asumir que a lo mejor toca soledad hasta la muerte. Quizá en otra vida haya más suerte.



Bueno, pues animo e intenta buscarte una buena mujer.

Eso si, te aconsejo que no descartes a ninguna por edad. Te digo por experiencia de mujeres que he conocido y conozco que hay zumbadas polifolladas totalmente inservibles para una relacion estable y formar una pareja ya con 25 años y tambien mujeres de mas de 35 decentes que son aptas para una relacion estable y tener hijos.

Cada persona es un mundo.


----------



## alexforum (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



A ver la cosa es bastante simple. Si eres tio y quieeres mujeres decentes, tienes que irte de España, concretamente al este de Europa.

Es como buscar alquiler: los caseros eligen ellos en las grandes ciudades. Hay demanda, pueden elegir. Aiiii que este tiene buen sueldo y contrato fijo, pero es que se va a comprar una casa pronto, me quedo con el otro mejor que seguro que me paga el aqluier durante mas tiempo... aiii es que este otro que vino a ver el piso tiene contrato fijo y tal pero me parece un poco informal su forma de hablar aiiiii..

Espana es lo mismo pero con las mujeres. Lo de espana no tiene nombre ves tios mazados, altos, guaperas, tios que en el este de europa tendrian una puta diosa a su lado...y los ves caminando con unas charos que en su vida han pisado el gym, opositoras, orteras, sin clase... en fin... patetico.

Lo mejor para un hombre es irse al este de europa, al igual que he conocido muchas tias del este de Europa que no eran tan agraciadas como las otras de su region, deseandose irse a vivir a espana o italia... porque claro, las tratan como diosas mientras que en su paises ni las miran.

Oferta y demanda.


----------



## vic252525 (1 Jul 2022)

el de 20 seguro que fue corriendo a x la princesa jajajaja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, pues animo e intenta buscarte una buena mujer.
> 
> Eso si, te aconsejo que no descartes a ninguna por edad. Te digo por experiencia de mujeres que he conocido y conozco que hay zumbadas polifolladas totalmente inservibles para una relacion estable y formar una pareja ya con 25 años y tambien mujeres de mas de 35 decentes que son aptas para una relacion estable y tener hijos.
> 
> Cada persona es un mundo.



Pero si tú encontraste a la tuya en el tinder, venga, cortate un poco con las lecciones y ánimo con la polifollada


----------



## romeoalfa (1 Jul 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Amego, esa aplicación existe. Se llama pasion.com
> 
> No es gratis, pero casi.



En Tinder al fin y al cabo también hay que sacar la cartera a pasear, cenas, cubatas, cines, etc…. Acaba saliendo más caro


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> *Pero si tú encontraste a la tuya en el tinder*, venga, cortate un poco con las lecciones y ánimo con la polifollada



Se te ve alterado, ¿mucho tiempo sin echar un polvo?. ¿Calvo quizas?.



Por cierto, ¿eso, lo señalado en negrita, de donde te lo has sacado?.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No se yo..., me da a mi que tu amiga es una excepcion y las tias no suelen ser tan exigentes.
> 
> Eso o las cosas han cambiado mucho en los ultimos 3-4 años que hace que ya no uso Tinder porque tengo pareja.
> 
> ...




Adicional a eso que dices, TODAS las que no tienen pareja formal, buscan el mismo perfil de hombre, y ese perfil no existe para todas, en primer lugar porque un tio TOP ya tiene su mujer, novia o pareja, y les pasa que, o bien se quedan solteras , porque no hay ningún hombre soltero que cumpla sus espectativas, o bien no paran dar con cabroncetes, que son aquellos hombres que ya tienen su pareja a escondidas pero se aprovechan del fisico que tienen y que es demandado por las mujeres ...

De ahi se desprende que oigamos decirles los hombres sois unos cabrones, los hombres os gustan mucho las mujeres, he conocido un chico y resulta que tiene mujer o novia....

Normal jodida, si TODAS demandais a los mismos, están saturadísimos.

Para la mayoria de mujeres desde 16 a 40 años , solo existe el 10% de los hombres , para que os hagais una idea, el otro 90% no existe para ellas.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (1 Jul 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...




Tengo una buena amiga (fue antigua novieta) que esta mas sola que un mulo, muy quemada de tinders y POF , es lo que tiene el amor por catalogo, hola, follamos, adios

Tuvo un matrimonio bastante desgraciado de desencuentros y mal rollo con la familia del ex marido (no es mala tia, es tontona), se divorció tras doce años, sin larvas, y se lió con un maromo 16 años mayor que le dijo convencidisimo que era esteril (artista él, bohemio, sin curro, pijojipi) , follan a pelito y en tres meses la preña ( la tia flipando, pero claro si se cree todo lo que le dicen, lo raro es que no le pasen cosas peores) , tres años mas de convivencia y echa a la calle al parasito artista que no queria trabajar. Madre soltera

Busqueda de maromo, ya que en bares y cafeterias Paco complicado y el entorno de amigas todo ocupado y las gatas sacando uñas y dientes.
Me lié unos meses con ella tras mi divorcio, buenas tetas y muy muy maquina de follar, obsesiva buscando pareja estable..... peeero, empiezan a colgar cosas, papaditas, barriguita,arruguitas en los ojos, piel quemada por el sol.... pero aun follable la verdad. La hija ya adolescente es un grano en el culo impertinente polifollada por un morito que hace lo posible por alejar cualquier tio que se acerque a su madre (hijaputa la niña)

Esta pobre alma la cagó poniendo una foto mas o menos actual ( la hace señora Puri busca lampista, no le hace justicia) y la edad real (que no se por que tira para atras a ellos y a ellas), pues na, que los tios que le van no le contesta ni uno y los que quieren contactar con ella podrian ser su padre, viejas glorias que buscan quien les lave los calzoncillos, les haga compañia los uiltimos años y les caliente la cama en invierno (ella quiere empotradorrrrrr ).... pero es lo que hay.

Se le nota el bajon animico, la comisura de los labios caida, como enfadada todo el dia, el animo decaido... aun la aplasta mas

Malas decisiones de joven hacen recolecta de karma en la madurez, y si no tienes los pies en el suelo el tortazo es mas que previsible


----------



## Calahan (1 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> el máximo esplendor se da entre los 15 y 25 años en una mujer



El culo a partir de los 16 ya empieza la derroición.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Adicional a eso que dices, TODAS las que no tienen pareja formal, buscan el mismo perfil de hombre, y ese perfil no existe para todas, en primer lugar porque un tio TOP ya tiene su mujer, novia o pareja, y les pasa que, o bien se quedan solteras , porque no hay ningún hombre soltero que cumpla sus espectativas, o bien no paran dar con cabroncetes, que son aquellos hombres que ya tienen su pareja a escondidas pero se aprovechan del fisico que tienen y que es demandado por las mujeres ...
> 
> De ahi se desprende que oigamos decirles los hombres sois unos cabrones, los hombres os gustan mucho las mujeres, he conocido un chico y resulta que tiene mujer o novia....
> 
> ...



Pero a los hombres se les puede aplicar algo parecido.

Todos o, al menos, casi todos buscamos el mismo perfil de tias. 

El problema es que la gente no es capaz de aceptar como es y buscar a alguien de su nivel. Si yo soy gordito, de 1,60 y con entradas no puedo pretender ligarme a una tia buena al igual que si soy una charo gordinflona de metro y medio no puedo pretender emparejarme con un tio mazado de gimnasio de 1,90.

Y otro problema aun mas grande que el anterior es que aunque muchos hombres si son conscientes de sus limitaciones y terminan aspirando a mujeres de su nivel estas mujeres pasan de ellos porque creen que si pueden aspirar a los tios de sus sueños porque algunos de ellos se las han follado.

Lo que no se dan cuenta estas mujeres es que esos hombre con los que se han acostado una noche SOLO las quieren para eso.

Si eres un tio bueno de 8-10 y no tienes nada mejor que hacer una noche, te apetece echar un polvo y no tienes nada mejor a mano pues vas y te follas a una tia de 5 o 6. El problema es que esas tias no son conscientes de que ese tio NUNCA JAMAS las escogera como pareja, no son conscientes de que el dia que ese tio se empareje lo hara con una tia a su nivel, con una tia buena de 8-10 no con la tipica gordita y/o feucha de usar y tirar de 5 o 6.

Y ese es el problema de las relaciones en este pais, se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer. Tios buenorros que por diversion se van follando todo lo que pillan y tias mediocres que se creen que pueden aspirar para formar una pareja estable a mas de lo que son porque han follado una noche con un buenorro y rechazan a tios que si son de su nivel. Y eso da como resultado una caterva de tios frustrados por no poder acceder a una pareja y a formar una familia y de tias amargadas y despechadas porque no pueden acceder a una relacion formal con tios buenos que solo las ven como objetos de usar y tirar.


----------



## geremi (1 Jul 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Sé que todo esto es la típica historia inventada pero después de leerla toda voy a hacer una pregunta sobre el tema.
> 
> ¿Tú crees que es diferente para los hombres a la hora de elegir en Tinder?, ¿tú elegirías a mujeres de 40 porque te parecen interesantes o si pudieses elegirías jovencitas de 18 siempre?



Evidentemente, a los dos puntos que expones.

Se inventa una historia para, oh sorpresa, dejar mal a las mujeres cuando los hombres en Tinder hacen exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Karamba (1 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Evidentemente, a los dos puntos que expones.
> 
> Se inventa una historia para, oh sorpresa, dejar mal a las mujeres cuando los hombres en Tinder hacen exactamente lo mismo.



Nadie tiene que _himbentarse_ ninguna historia para dejar mal a las mujeres.
Se valen por sí mismas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Se te ve alterado, ¿mucho tiempo sin echar un polvo?. ¿Calvo quizas?.
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿eso, lo señalado en negrita, de donde te lo has sacado?.



Te traicionó el subconsciente amic, revisa tus mensajes


----------



## oldesnake (1 Jul 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> pero es q es brutal tener que aceptar eso...no pasa en ningún país del mundo...renunciar al sexo , al contacto con el sexo fememnino...nos tenemos q volver anacoretas el 80% d los hombres?



así parece que va a tener que ser, eso o conformarte con las mujeres post-muro multifolladas.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te traicionó el subconsciente amic, revisa tus mensajes



No, "amic", te traiciono a ti la inteligencia, yo he puesto que usaba Tinder antes de encontrar pareja, no que la encontara alli 

Pero vamos, que si la hubiera encontrado en la aplicacion tampoco lo ocultaria, sera que no conozco a gente perfectamente normal, tanto tios como tias, que la usan y muchisimas parejas estables y felices que se encontraron con aplicaciones de este tipo...

Que tu seas un calvo, nuncafollista, acomplejado, con tan poca inteligencia que no le da ni para entender lo que lee y que cree que en esas aplicaciones solo hay putas carruseleras y canis politatuados no significa que sea cierto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No, "amic", te traiciono a ti la inteligencia, yo he puesto que usaba Tinder antes de encontrar pareja, no que la encontara alli
> 
> Pero vamos, que si la hubiera encontrado en la aplicacion tampoco lo ocultaria, sera que no conozco a gente perfectamente normal, tanto tios como tias, que la usan y muchisimas parejas estables y felices que se encontraron con aplicaciones de este tipo...
> 
> Que tu seas un calvo, nuncafollista, acomplejado, con tan poca inteligencia que no le da ni para entender lo que lee y que cree que en esas aplicaciones solo hay putas carruseleras y canis politatuados no significa que sea cierto.



Amic, soy frentemono cuarentón, y lo suficientemente listo como para saber que estás con una polifollada.


ABRAZOS!


----------



## geremi (1 Jul 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Nadie tiene que _himbentarse_ ninguna historia para dejar mal a las mujeres.
> Se valen por sí mismas.



Aunque fuera cierta... es una pataleta porque una mujer prefiere a uno de 20 que a otro de 40 en Tinder. Porque seguuuuuro que al revés no pasa, que los tíos se van con la de 40 porque tiene más conversación que la chortina de 20.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Otro hilo caga almas.
Las tías ahora ven porno y están salidas. Yo soy un cránco viejuno y me echan miradas solo por no ser un barrigón y estar medio bien.
Y también mola follar con tías entradas en carnes si son femeninas....están suaaaaaves. Y a veces tienen chichis pequeñitos y bonitos mientras que muchas flacas tienen na más que hueso y pellejo.

Salgan ahí fuera como si tuvieran licencia para matar. Es una orden.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Amic, soy frentemono cuarentón, y lo suficientemente listo como para saber que estás con una polifollada.
> 
> 
> ABRAZOS!



Mas que frentemono eres cerebromono y me da a mi que calvo, no muy alto, con algun kilito de mas y que lleva sin follar sin pagar desde antes de la pandemia..., ¿a que he acertado? 

En cualquier caso, buena retirada.

Se ve que al menos te queda alguna neurona sana despues de tanto porno para releer mis mensajes y ver que la habias cagado.

ABRAZOS y ANIMO!!!, hay cosas peores que ser un curenton nuncafollista que se mata a pajas..., aunque bueno, hay pocas cosas peores a esa muerte en vida 




Por cierto, apuesto y sin riesgo de perder a que eres uno de los acomplejados resentidos que probo en Tinder y similares y no se comio un colin, ¿no?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Mas que frentemono eres cerebromono y me da a mi que calvo, no muy alto, con algun kilito de mas y que lleva sin follar sin pagar desde antes de la pandemia..., ¿a que he acertado?
> 
> En cualquier caso, buena retirada.
> 
> ...



Jajajajjajajja

Te gustaría que fuera un calvo enano, pero no, lo siento, cerebro mono, si, siempre estoy salido.

Dicho esto, disfruta de tu polifollada multilefada

Jajajajajajaj


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jajajajjajajja
> 
> Te gustaría que fuera un calvo enano, pero no, lo siento, cerebro mono, si, siempre estoy salido.
> 
> ...



Se te ve alterado, se nota que he dado en el calvo, perdon, en el clavo 

Lo de estar siempre salido es normal en los nuncafollistas, los que follamos con regularidad no tenemos esa ansiedad y ese estres que demuestras a cada mensaje.

Ah!, ya se que eres, por decirlo suavemente, algo cortito, pero al menos trata de ser algo original con los insultos, que lo de cerebromono me lo he inventado yo, lumbreras, jajajajajjaja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Se te ve alterado, se nota que he dado en el calvo, perdon, en el clavo
> 
> Lo de estar siempre salido es normal en los nuncafollistas, los que follamos con regularidad no tenemos esa ansiedad y ese estres que demuestras a cada mensaje.
> 
> Ah!, ya se que eres, por decirlo suavemente, algo cortito, pero al menos trata de ser algo original con los insultos, que lo de cerebromono me lo he inventado yo, lumbreras, jajajajajjaja



Jajajajaja

Animo con a polifollada!


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Aunque fuera cierta... es una pataleta porque una mujer prefiere a uno de 20 que a otro de 40 en Tinder. Porque seguuuuuro que al revés no pasa, que los tíos se van con la de 40 porque tiene más conversación que la chortina de 20.



pues te voy a decir que yo ahí tengo un dilema. Vale que las de 40 están más cascadas, pero las de 20 no pueden ser más gilipollas. No soy capaz de mantener una conversación interesante con ellas, ni de seguirles el rollo solo para bajarles las bragas. Lo siento pero no. Prefiero a una tía de 40 que no me hable de maluma. Aunque esté más zurrada.

Será que me he hecho mayor. Igual que el kalimotxo me sienta como una patada en los huevos hay cosas que ya no aguanto.


----------



## PA\BE (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.



¿Por qué lo dejó con el novio a los 35?
¿Media él menos de 190? ¿No era como Brad Pitt? ¿No tenía un Mercedes? etc.

He tenido suficientes experiencias y siempre llegué a la misma conclusión:
TODAS quieren exactamente lo mismo. Y no es otra cosa que algo de cariño.

No hay nada más.
Pueden seguir montándose las películas que prefieran.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Jul 2022)

Generalmente donde se liga en el grupo de amigos más cercano.
Internet es una mierda.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Animo con a polifollada!



Te repites mas que el ajo...

Algo logico dada la inteligencia que demuestras.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Te repites mas que el ajo...
> 
> Algo logico dada la inteligencia que demuestras.



Bueno, no te enfades amigo, disfruta de la multilefada.

Tu solo cuando la mires a la cara, imagínate la cantidad de cumazo que le habrán echao y cuántos se la habrán percutido. Sin mencionar que todavía se acuerda del primero que se la folló.

Reza para que no se haya follao a un moronegro.


Feliz fin de semana!


----------



## Joaquim (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Killuminatis (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



Pues imaginate como te tiene que dejar el tik tok, cuando te acostumbres a consumir esos mini-videos cualquier cosa que dure mas de 10 minutos te parecerá una eternidad...


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Jul 2022)

¿Trabajar? Ellas no trabajan una mierda, y menos si son españolas. Ahí quienes tienen que sudar como condenados para conseguir aunque sea un orco son los hombres, para variar.


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Jul 2022)

Buen trafficker desmotivador. Esto va en el ático.

Sin fotos ni mierda de calidad.

Al ignore.

@calopez, te estás cargando el foro.


----------



## Omnicromañon (1 Jul 2022)

A mi no me vais a encontrar en esa puta basura, lo único que conseguisteis es que ya no se pueda ligar en una bar como toda la vida se hizo.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Te repites mas que el ajo...
> 
> Algo logico dada la inteligencia que demuestras.



No seas cabezón, de nada te ha servido ser alto, guapo y follador si al final has acabado con una con kilómetros de polla ajena en sus paredes vaginales.

Algunos al menos tenemos escusa, no hemos tenido suerte con la lotería genética.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Bueno, no te enfades amigo, disfruta de la multilefada.
> 
> Tu solo cuando la mires a la cara, imagínate la cantidad de cumazo que le habrán echao y cuántos se la habrán percutido. Sin mencionar que todavía se acuerda del primero que se la folló.
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy endadado, hombre.

¿Por que me iba a enfadar con un pobre nuncafollista calvo que solo escribe gilipolleces?. Bastante tienes con lo tuyo.

Tu piensa que yo salgo ahora mismo de mi trabajo de funcivago y me voy a disfrutar del fin de semana de piscina privada en casa, playa y salidas por ahi con mi pareja mientras que tu lo pasas delante de la pantalla del ordenador masturbandote viendo porno y rumiando tu resentimiento por las mujeres que te han despreciado y te seguiran despreciando toda la vida.

Si no te preocupes, entiendo a la gente como tu y no te guardo rencor, bastante castigo es ya tu vida. Es duro no poder acceder a lo que mas se desea 

Sinceramente creo que si yo fuera como tu me suicidaria. Nadie te iba a echar de menos.

Feliz fin de semana a ti tambien y cuidado no se te acaben los dorito y/o la vaselina y tengas que hacer el esfuerzo de salir de la cueva, FRACASADO!!!!!


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No seas cabezón, de nada te ha servido ser alto, guapo y follador si al final has acabado con una con kilómetros de polla ajena en sus paredes vaginales.
> 
> Algunos al menos tenemos escusa, no hemos tenido suerte con la lotería genética.



Otro fracasado envidioso, aunque al menos reconoce que una mierda de despojo genetico que solo folla pagando.

Por suerte basura como tu no tiene descendencia y vuestra mierda de estirpe desaparece de la faz de la tierra.

Venga, a ver si superas tu record de pajas este fin de semana


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Otro fracasado envidioso.
> 
> Venga, a ver si superas tu record de pajas este fin de semana



Somos 2 fracasados, uno por mala suerte y otro porque va de listo pero no lo es.

Comer carne previamente masticada por otros es asqueroso.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Hombree yo creo que lo más motivador es llevarte una de calle. Cuando están a otra cosa, con la guardia baja, ni arregladas ni nada. 
Sacas una conversación y si te gusta y te sigue el rollo mueves ficha y si no todo queda en una conversación casual.

Ningún orgullo queda herido.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Jul 2022)

Joder, justamente ayer hablando con una amiga me pasó parecido. Me enseñó su tinder y flipé. Ella un 5,5-6. El perfil una foto normalilla donde diria que sale hasta peor y otra foto de un gato suyo. Pues ella hace matchs a literalmente a casi cualquier tipo que ella selecciona. Tios 2-3 puntos por encima con fotos molonas ( surfing, escalada, motos, enseñando mazadura, viajes exóticos) y las conversaciones plan ellos desesperados por quedar.
En España no es que haya burbuja, hay una galaxia de hiperinflacción del chocho.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Otro fracasado envidioso, aunque al menos reconoce que una mierda de despojo genetico que solo folla pagando.
> 
> Por suerte basura como tu no tiene descendencia y vuestra mierda de estirpe desaparece de la faz de la tierra.
> 
> Venga, a ver si superas tu record de pajas este fin de semana



Pero por qué rabias tanto? Estás con una polifollada, multilefada que cuando se masturba o que cuando folla contigo se acuerda del primero que la lefó. Carne ultrafollada con el coño dado de sí.

Fin.


No entiendo la razón de tu cabreo.

Feliz finde.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Somos 2 fracasados, uno por mala suerte y otro porque va de listo pero no lo es.
> 
> *Comer carne previamente masticada por otros es asqueroso.*



Bueno yo no como eso pero lo peor es que tú eres tan sumamente patético y fracasado que no te quieren ni las menopáusicas polifolladas.

Debe ser triste saber que se es tal pedazo de mierda que no les vales ni a las enmuradas 

Disfruta de tu soledad y tus pajas.

Y lo que le he dicho al otro, si yo fuera como vosotros me suicidaba.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Ya, es como lo que pides en AliExpress y lo que te llega.
Entrando de calle es como ver la mercancía primero. Como en las tiendas de toda la vida.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno yo no como eso pero lo peor es que tú eres tan sumamente patético y fracasado que no te quieren ni las menopáusicas polifolladas.
> 
> Debe ser triste saber que se es tal pedazo de mierda que no les vales ni a las enmuradas
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajaja

A mi no me quieren ni jóvenes ni enmuradas, pero al menos no como de la basura y saco pecho.

Lo desesperado que hay que estar para hacer lo que tu haces.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pero por qué rabias tanto? Estás con una polifollada, multilefada que se masturba o que cuando folla contigo se acuerda del primero que la lefó
> 
> Fin.
> 
> ...



Te repito que no estoy enfadada ni rabiando (sigues con tu merma que te impide entender lo que lees).

Por despojos como vosotros solo se puede sentir pena y compasión 

Sois juguetes rotos.

Lo dicho, lo mejor que podríais hacer es suicidaros y terminar con vuestra lenta agonía.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> 
> A mi no me quieren ni jóvenes ni enmuradas, pero al menos no como de la basura y saco pecho.
> 
> Lo desesperado que hay que estar para hacer lo que tu haces.



¿Vosotros sabéis eso de que por mucho que una mentira se repita no se convierte en realidad?.

Y ya en serio, ¿a fracasados como vosotros que os impulsa día a día a seguir adelante?.

Se podría decir que es hasta admirable, muchos en vuestra situación se habrían quitado de en medio ya...


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Te repito que no estoy enfadada ni rabiando (sigues con tu merma que te impide entender lo que lees).
> 
> Por despojos como vosotros solo se puede sentir pena y compasión
> 
> ...



Despojos que atesoran mucho mas amor propio y sentido común que los triunfadores que comen del cubo de la basura.

Con despojos así, quien quiere triunfadores.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Vosotros sabéis eso de que por mucho que una mentira se repita no se convierte en realidad?.
> 
> Y ya en serio, ¿a fracasados como vosotros que os impulsa día a día a seguir adelante?.
> 
> Se podría decir que es hasta admirable, muchos en vuestra situación se habrían quitado de en medio ya...



Para algunos el tener relaciones no es el fin ni el objetivo en nuestra existencia, hay muchas mas cosas que echar polvos con multilefadas cargadas de enfermedades venéreas.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Despojos que atesoran mucho mas amor propio y sentido común que los triunfadores que comen del cubo de la basura.
> 
> Con despojos así, quien quiere triunfadores.



Te repito que por mucho que repitas una mentira no se vuelve realidad.

Pero bueno, si para aliviar tu patética existencia quieres pensar eso pues allá tú...

Seguro que para justificar tu fracaso vital piensas lo mismo de todas las tías...


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Te repito que por mucho que repitas una mentira no se vuelve realidad.
> 
> Pero bueno, si para aliviar tu patética existencia quieres pensar eso pues allá tú...
> 
> Seguro que para justificar tu fracaso vital piensas lo mismo de todas las tías...



Porque aquí el único que dice la verdad y no se repite es usted ¿Verdad?

Anda, deja de dar pena, que eres asqueroso, no porque yo lo diga, es por lo que defiendes.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> 
> A mi no me quieren ni jóvenes ni enmuradas, pero al menos no como de la basura y saco pecho.
> 
> Lo desesperado que hay que estar para hacer lo que tu haces.



Es que no entiendo por qué se enfada, es lo que hay , está con una polifollada, multilefada y seguramente follamoronegros.

Lentejas, pero coño, que no vaya de triunfador, un poco de vergüenza.

Abrazos CONFOREROS


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

NO !

es una asociación temporal entre un yonki y su camello. 

A veces uno de ellos puede tener una dependencia económica o emocional y la relación puede alargarse en el tiempo pero con constantes infidelidades . 

Sólo hay que preguntar a cualquier gay con cuantos hombres ha copulado y te dirá cientos que equivalen a docenas de rupturas más o menos traumáticas . 

No constan como divorcios porque no figuran en ningún tipo de estadísticas. 

Los matrimonios gay " una aberración jurídica para destruir el sentido del matrimonio " es aprovechado por chaperos sudamericanos para cazar a un viejo con pasta . En muchos casos aceleran su muerte y pasa desapercibido y en otros se divorcian cuando ya han saqueado lo suficiente. 

este reciente caso se descubrió porque una de sus víctimas escapó y no lo consiguió matar y denunció. Además el hermano de otra víctima se dio cuenta que faltaba pasta en la cuenta bancaria . Eso es lo que le alarmó . Si no fuese por eso podría haber seguido matando y a nadie le importaría .

A saber cuantos ha asesinado y aquí no ha pasado nada. 

Al ser personas sin familia y con vidas alocadas no les importan a nadie . Aunque se quiera disfrazar me quedo corto en la descripción.

Ya no me voy a meter con los travestis y la prostitución que no son más que hombres desquiciados .


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es que no entiendo por qué se enfada, es lo que hay , está con una polifollada, multilefada y seguramente follamoronegros.
> 
> Lentejas, pero no coño, que no vaya de triunfador, un poco de vergüenza.
> 
> Abrazos CONFOREROS



Es que no entiendo por qué quiere venir aquí a dar lecciones, si es un pobre hombre que se ha tenido que conformar con las sobras de cientos de hombres.

Yo soy un fracasado, no pasa nada, pero coño, córtate un poco que lo tuyo es mas grave.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> *Para algunos el tener relaciones no es el fin ni el objetivo en nuestra existencia*, hay muchas mas cosas que echar polvos con multilefadas cargadas de enfermedades venéreas.



Si si , lo demostrais a cada mensaje...

Precisamente sois los fracasado nuncafollistas sois los más obsesionados con eso, los que tenemos relaciones normales con las mujeres y normalizado el tema del sexo lo vemos cómo algo natural y una cosa más dentro de una relación, pero claro eso incel como vosotros nunca lo podréis hacer porque nunca vais a tener una relación afectiva con una mujer.

De verdad, no entiendo como no os tirais de un octavo piso


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es que no entiendo por qué se enfada, es lo que hay , está con una polifollada, multilefada y seguramente follamoronegros.
> 
> Lentejas, pero coño, que no vaya de triunfador, un poco de vergüenza.
> 
> Abrazos CONFOREROS



Venga, como los alcohólicos, daros apoyo mutuo como en los grupos de ayuda.

No se puede ser más patetico.

Igual podéis quedar y daros otra cosa, FRACASADOS, jajaja


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> *Porque aquí el único que dice la verdad y no se repite es usted ¿Verdad?*
> 
> Anda, deja de dar pena, que eres asqueroso, no porque yo lo diga, es por lo que defiendes.



Pues hombre, creo yo que conoceré mejor a mi pareja y sabré como y donde la conocí que un par de incels fracasados que no han catado mujer en la vida...

Jajajaja


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si si , lo demostrais a cada mensaje...
> 
> Precisamente sois los fracasado nuncafollistas sois los más obsesionados con eso, los que tenemos relaciones normales con las mujeres y normalizado el tema del sexo lo vemos cómo algo natural y una cosa más dentro de una relación, pero claro eso incel como vosotros nunca lo podréis hacer porque nunca vais a tener una relación afectiva con una mujer.
> 
> De verdad, no entiendo como no os tirais de un octavo piso



Ya van 2 veces que comentas lo del suicidio, se nota que tienes el alma preñada por las multilefadas. Ya hay que ser mala persona para ir diciendo esas cosas, no me extraña que solo se te acerquen las sobras de otros, jamás podrás acceder a un alma joven y pura.

Tu no sabes lo que es una mujer, solo tienes relaciones con consoladores usados.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ya van 2 veces que comentas lo del suicidio, se nota que tienes el alma preñada por las multilefadas. Ya hay que ser mala persona para ir diciendo esas cosas, no me extraña que solo se te acerquen las sobras de otros, jamás podrás acceder a un alma joven y pura.
> 
> Tu no sabes lo que es una mujer, solo tienes relaciones con consoladores usados.



Jajajaja

He dado en el clavo con lo del suicidio, eh?

Venga, busca ayuda que la necesitas, fracasado


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pues hombre, creo yo que conoceré mejor a mi pareja y sabré como y donde la conocí que un par de incels fracasados que no han catado mujer en la vida...
> 
> Jajajaja



Vas a conocer tu a tu mujer jajajajajajajaja

Seguro que te ha contado todos los rabos que se ha comido antes del tuyo, seguro vamos, un amor de mujer virginal.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> He dado en el clavo con lo del suicidio, eh?
> 
> Venga, busca ayuda que la necesitas, fracasado



El tonto que se ha quedado lo que otros no querían después de profanarla.

Pagando coches de segunda mano a precio de nuevo.

Un triunfador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Vas a conocer tu a tu mujer jajajajajajajaja
> 
> Seguro que te ha contado todos los rabos que se ha comido antes del tuyo, seguro vamos, un amor de mujer virginal.



Es que sus parejas la han hecho mucho daño!!! Lo que no le han dicho es DONDE le han hecho el daño ajajajajajajjajJJJJjajJJJjJJ


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es que sus pajeras la han hecho mucho daño!!! Lo que no le han dicho es DONDE le han hecho el daño ajajajajajajjajJJJJjajJJJjJJ



Claro claro, escusa nunca vista en mujeres, mira que son poco originales.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Claro claro, escusa nunca vista en mujeres, mira que son poco originales.



A ver @Artorias no te enfades con nosotros, sales de puesto de funci, llegas a casa paco provincia....

Y te encuentras a la polifollada. Eres un triunfador coño, el modelo que tus antepasados querían como hombre (luego está el tema de cómo la polifollada se de gustito con el mango de la ducha pensando en el primero que la fuckeo, o en el mandingo que la rompió, que eso es otra cosa)

Pero bueno, que si tú te estás contento, es lo que importa coño!


----------



## Miomio (1 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL SÍNDROME DE LAS OFERTAS DEL CARREFOUR :
> 
> Las aplicaciones de citas dan la imaginaria sensación de que se puede elegir como si fuesen productos .
> Aunque perciben que no es tan fácil como parece, se hacen la ilusión de que todo el mundo está a su disposición .
> ...



Las tías y los tíos homos tienen problemas para encontrar parejas porque la mayoría de tíos en las apps solo buscan follercio, hilo de hoy mismo en forocarros:



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9148997


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A ver @Artorias no te enfades con nosotros, sales de puesto de funci, llegas a casa paco provincia....
> 
> Y te encuentras a la polifollada. Eres un triunfador coño, el modelo que tus antepasados querían como hombre (luego está el tema de cómo la polifollada se de gustito con el mango de la ducha pensando en el primero que la fuckeo, o en el mandingo que la rompió, que eso es otra cosa)
> 
> Pero bueno, que si tú te estás contento, es lo que importa coño!



Fíjate si está contento y convencido, que lleva media mañana discutiendo con fracasados que no han catado mujer nunca. No como el, que es un triunfador con un coche que no se sabe ni por cuantas manos ha pasado, pero como se lo vendieron como si fuera un kilómetro cero se cree que ha triunfado. Lo que no sabe es que si parece un kilómetro cero es porque ya ha dado toda la vuelta al marcador.

Pobre hombre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Fíjate si está contento y convencido, que lleva media mañana discutiendo con fracasados que no han catado mujer nunca. No como el, que es un triunfador con un coche que no se sabe ni por cuantas manos ha pasado, pero como se lo vendieron como si fuera un kilómetro cero se cree que ha triunfado. Lo que no sabe es que si parece un kilómetro cero es porque ya ha dado toda la vuelta al marcador.
> 
> Pobre hombre.



Lo que no entiendo, es que se enfade con nosotros. COÑO, que se enfade con la polifollada, consigo mismo, o con la sociedad. A mi que me cuenta si Chari tiene el coño dado de sí.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo, es que se enfade con nosotros. COÑO, que se enfade con la polifollada, consigo mismo, o con la sociedad. A mi que me cuenta si Chari tiene el coño dado de sí.



La gente satisfecha con lo que hace en la vida no va deseando el suicidio a pobres fracasados, sigue con lo suyo y poco mas.

Lo que pasa es que la verdad es tozuda, a quien se engaña le duele que se lo recuerden, por eso ataca, pero lo que seamos nosotros no va cambiar la realidad, el va seguir estando con una polifollada que otros descartaron anteriormente, lo que evidencia la calidad de la susodicha así como la que atesora nuestro compañero, un pobre hombre.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (1 Jul 2022)

Es normal, sois unos pagafantas que *endiosáis* a las mujeres.
Ellas tienen 100 tíos detrás babeando y rogando: _"Hola qué guapa eres, hola dame tu whatsap, hola te invito a una cerveza, hola que ojos más bonitos tienes" _Es normal que rechacen al 99%, tienen miles de candidatos para elegir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

El matrimonio fue y sigue siendo en los países normales , una sagrada forma de celibato . 

Es fundamental parar al mono loco en celo que salta de rama en rama . Ha sido siempre el objetivo de todas las civilizaciones y todas las doctrinas.

¿ por qué crees que hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres actualmente, que se han hecho la ablación ? 

¿ por qué crees que de las 4 mil millones de mujeres que hay en el mundo la mayoría lleva hiyab o burkas ? y las más chaladas del mundo son las españolas ? 

Lo que pasa en España, que es una ínfima minoría en el mundo, es una irrelevancia histórica que desaparecerá con el reemplazo de esta población degenerada y estéril dentro de una generación .


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Pufff pues esa es otra...

@Artorias sube foto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La gente satisfecha con lo que hace en la vida no va deseando el suicidio a pobres fracasados, sigue con lo suyo y poco mas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que la verdad es tozuda, a quien se engaña le duele que se lo recuerden, por eso ataca, pero lo que seamos nosotros no va cambiar la realidad, el va seguir estando con una polifollada que otros descartaron anteriormente, lo que evidencia la calidad de la susodicha así como la que atesora nuestro compañero, un pobre hombre.



Eso es así, fin. ES LEY 

@Artorias mi consejo es que reflexiones sobre la polifollada un poquito, antes de cambiar el agua a la depuradora está tarde.

Abrazos


----------



## FiSt (1 Jul 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se fijan mas porque estas casado. Cuando voy acompañado todas me miran, si voy solo pasan de mi. Hace un tiempo en una discoteca me conforme con una gordita, después de intentos varios con otras mejores, después casi me violan. No quise fue faltarle el respecto a la gordita.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

@Lorenzo Ramirhez @Gorrión

Joder, vuestro patetismo no tiene límites, ¿es que no tenéis dignidad?, por lo menos aparentar y no demostreis vuestro lo miserable que es vuestra vida constantemente.

Me voy a casa, como y me tumbo a tomarme un mojito debajo de la sombrilla antes de pegarme un baño en la piscina y me encuentro que los dos seres pateticos estos se han tirado más de una con sus chorradas....

Lo dicho, dais mucha lástima, aunque vivir vuestra miserable vida sin suicidarse tiene mérito, debe ser duro el saber que en vuestra vida vais a estar con una mujer sin pagar.

Venga a disfrutar del porno y las pajas hasta que volváis al remo el lunes, jajajajaja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> @Lorenzo Ramirhez @Gorrión
> 
> Joder, vuestro patetismo no tiene límites, ¿es que no tenéis dignidad?, por lo menos aparentar y no demostreis vuestro lo miserable que es vuestra vida constantemente.
> 
> ...



Un abrazote a la polifollada.


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pufff pues esa es otra...
> 
> @Artorias sube foto



¿Para que te pajees?, fracasado, jajajaja


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La gente satisfecha con lo que hace en la vida no va deseando el suicidio a pobres fracasados, sigue con lo suyo y poco mas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que la verdad es tozuda, a quien se engaña le duele que se lo recuerden, por eso ataca, pero lo que seamos nosotros no va cambiar la realidad, el va seguir estando con una polifollada que otros descartaron anteriormente, lo que evidencia la calidad de la susodicha así como la que atesora nuestro compañero, un pobre hombre.



Yo no te he deseado el suicidio, simplemente que igual, teniendo una vida tan lamentable, podría ser una opción.

Es loable que aguantes con tu patética existencia sin planteartelo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Jul 2022)

Fucivaga Charo, después de 6 años de tindear, acabará polifollada y sola cuidando gatos. 
Tdspts


----------



## Artorias (1 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Un abrazote a la polifollada.



Lo siento pero no conozco a la puta de tu madre, así que no puedo darle un abrazote.

Venga ponte otra con el porno que yo voy a darme un bañito


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo siento pero no conozco a la puta de tu madre, así que no puedo darle un abrazote.
> 
> Venga ponte otra con el porno que yo voy a darme un bañito



JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA 


Un besito a la polifollada entonces, que te de cremita en la espalda como lo ha hecho con sus chortino previos cuando se iban a la playita, y como la cremita que le daban en el coño hasta que te engañó jajajajajjjajja


----------



## element (1 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes. En primer lugar, con 35 años no es una chica, sino una mujer con el cuerpo en declive desde 6-10 años atrás (el máximo esplendor se da entre los 25 y 29 años en una mujer), y agotando sus óvulos y, por tanto, sus posibilidades de ser madre. En general con arrugas incipientes y signos de madurez.
> 
> En segundo lugar, recuerda el caso de Shakira. Diez años mayor que Piqué, y multimillonaria. Ahora el otro la ha mandado a tomar por culo, él, 35 años, ella 45. Ni los hijos en común han servido para retenerle. En breve la señora tendrá 50 y, por más que se opere, se le acabó el mercado.
> 
> ...



Fulminante.

Dejas callados a los virgendoritos y a las charos empoderadas por igual.


Las mujeres no tienen mejores cartas que los hombres, simplemente son diferentes.

El hombre que conoce su lugar en el mundo y juega bien sus cartas lograra el exito. Y lo mismo vale para la mujer.

¿Y que es el exito?

Lograr encontrar a alguien en quien puedas confiar para formar una familia sin miedo al abandono o a la viogenizacion.

Y si por alguna razon es imposible, mejor estar soltero. No vale la pena arrastrarse frente a mujeres vacias y estupidas por un polvo mendigado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Jul 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Amego, esa aplicación existe. Se llama pasion.com
> 
> No es gratis, pero casi.



Bah, tontadas. Esa aplicación existe, aunque no es una aplicación, es una región del mundo. Se llama sudeste asiático. El país ya lo dejo a tu elección.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido, acabas de descubrir el carruselerismo.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Jul 2022)

element dijo:


> Fulminante.
> 
> Dejas callados a los virgendoritos y a las charos empoderadas por igual.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el cumplido. De lo que te pongo en negrita, es que además no te lo van a dar. Ni mendigado ni ganado, porque no es una cuestión de justicia. Es lo que les apetezca o les de la gana en cada momento. Llevo en este foro casi desde que se abrió, y he conocido a unas cuantas foreras. Recuerdo a una inteligente, todos la apreciábamos. Aguda, con sentido del humor. Pues resulta que se emparejó con un forero. ¿Y a quién eligió? Al más cabrón, al más hijo de puta de todos. ¿Cómo acabó? Tarifando y resentida. Pero la elección a la primera, esa. Mira que había gente maja en el grupo para elegir. Y de esas, ciento. No todas, claro. También había o hay buenas chicas en el foro, con buena cabeza y buena gente.
Pero por aquí han pasado calientapollas a paladas. Tías con novio que se iban a casar zorreando hasta el límite. Gordas adefesio subiéndose el ego hasta el infinito. Hasta que un hijopvta encontraba el fb y ponía las fotos, y el descojono se escuchaba hasta en Andrómeda. Y eso sin salir del foro, donde, en general, la gente es más curiosa, más inquieta, más inteligente y más activa que el promedio.

El otro día tuve un intercambio educado de impresiones con una forera en el hilo de un individuo que hablaba de moda. Como ya no aparece, supongo que lo eliminó, lo que me parece una falta de respeto a todos los que hemos escrito en él. Pero como quiera que sea, la forera decía que a las mujeres les gustan los hombres sinceros, alegres, con bonhomía, interesantes, creativos…. A cada respuesta mía con ironía velada respondía insistiendo con las mismas cosas. Creo que no pueden evitar expresar lo que consideran que es lo aceptado socialmente.

Es importantísimo no prestar demasiada atención a lo que dicen, pero sí a lo que hacen. ¿Se arreglan cuando van contigo? ¿Se emperifollan y sonríen de otra manera con menganito? Digan lo que digan, esos son los detalles importantes. Donde se vislumbra realmente lo que piensan y qué o quién les interesa realmente.

Sobre que no tienen mejores cartas, la verdad es que en España, dadas las leyes vigentes, sí que las tienen. Pero tenemos que convivir con eso, igual que el que nace ciego, o con algún otro inconveniente. El chantaje de las mujeres siempre viene por su belleza. En cuanto la pierden entran en el infierno en línea reacta, como cuando un cormorán se sumerge en el mar en picado. Ahí, que cada palo aguante su vela y que cada cual disfrute de las consecuencias de sus actos en el pasado.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Jul 2022)

Así están de taradas ellas y de infantilizados ellos.

Yo lo tengo muy claro, mi actual mujer es la última "gratis". Una vez se acabe lo nuestro, ya saben lo que hay.


----------



## deckard009 (1 Jul 2022)

Cuando prohiban la prostitucion vamos a tener casos de viogen a go-go, entre cornudos a y nuncafollistas, pero claro, es eso lo que quieren las ingenieras del papo, que suban los numeros para justificar mayores presupuestos para "luchar contra el machismo"


----------



## DarkNight (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...




En parte eres culpable. Por sentarte a cenar con esa hija de puta superficial, que se dedica a ningunear a los tíos, buscando a su macho Alfa, siendo una Betilla.

Por qué lo hiciste? Con la esperanza de ligartela? Vaya pérdida de tiempo


----------



## germanalca (1 Jul 2022)

En "semana" de luto he dejado de leer ...


----------



## elCañonero (1 Jul 2022)

De ser verdad esa historía no puedo evitar parar de descojonarme de lo cuckazo que eres jajajajaja pufff


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oa pongo en situación:
> 
> Chica, funcionaria, de 35 años, cara del montón y buen cuerpo pero sin llegar a la exageración. Lo acababa de dejar con su novio y tras una semana de "luto" quería conocer a un chico nuevo.
> 
> ...



Si, es brutal. Ahora, me cuesta creer que una de 30 y algo se fuera con el de 20. No te lo habrás inventado o te habrá soltado eso en broma?

Y si hubiera una aplicación así en la que tíos de 35 quedarán con tias buenas de 20 los pondrían a parir.


----------



## jesus88 (1 Jul 2022)

menos mal que las mujeres disfrutan menos del sexo que nosotros, sino esto seria sodoma y gomorra.


----------



## ALCOY (1 Jul 2022)

ya lo dice el refrán... quien con niño se acuesta, meada se levanta...


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

[/QUOTE]


valdini dijo:


> suscribo todo lo que dice este hombre. En unos años habrá un montón de trastornos mentales por culpa de estas apps. Al tiempo



yo gracias a estas apps me follé varias de 15 a 25 potentes

que pena no tener 15 años ahora y ponerme las botas


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> EL Tinder está diseñado como los bares, para que los disfruten las mujeres y los hombres se gasten la pasta, en los bares todavía sin ser un adonis con la cosa del alcohol, el poder hablar y sacar tu "yo interior" puede ser que acabes mojando, en el tinder si no eres Brad Pitt la cosa está cuesta arriba, y aun siéndolo.
> 
> POr otra parte contra el feminismo y la programación social nada se puede hacer, pero ver a tu "sexo" endiosar a las mujeres dan ganas de partirles una silla en la espalda, métete en un perfil random de facebook/instagram de una tía buena, pero a ser posible una tía buena que no se gane la vida con el físico, te vale cualquier cosa, una dj, una streamer , una tía que habla de como hacer ganchillo....... vas a ver que el 99% de los comentarios de tíos son "que guapa eres" el fueguito de los cojones o halagos en definitiva, nada de "pues lo haces muy bien" o "me gusta esto" que es otra manera de endiosamiento, pero por lo menos alabas sus habilidades (normalmente escasas en este tipo de perfiles) no que enseña un generoso escote.



pues igual que ahora en burbuja subiendo el video de la chavala esa pueblerina con sus ovejas y que si es la esposa ideal y tal cual xD


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Lo que muchas tías no se dan cuenta es que de la misma forma que las tías saben que están buenas y que calientan a los tíos... los tíos resulta que también saben cuando están buenos y mojan bragas entre el publico femenino.
> 
> ¿Que quiero decir con esto?
> Pues que de la misma forma que la mujer en cuestión descartaba a uno por un par de canas, que a saber si no eran un reflejo o algo así, al chaval que le hizo match estaría:
> ...



no hace falta estar bueno para descartar tias por eso eh,lo que hace falta es tener estomago para no follarte cualquier cosa

además cuando te has follado buenas chortis,has ido a buenas putes y ves porno donde la mayoría están buenas a las que ves por la calle ni con un palo como no sean muy muy atractivas aun siendo tu cuerpo escombro y feo xd


----------



## Elsexy (1 Jul 2022)

Endiosamiento premium veo yo ahí. Al final acabara soltera o con uno cualquiera.


----------



## ALCOY (1 Jul 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Endiosamiento premium veo yo ahí. Al final acabara soltera o con uno cualquiera.





Han cantado gato!!!


----------



## Elsexy (1 Jul 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Han cantado gato!!!



El gato seguro que ya lo tiene.


----------



## M.Karl (1 Jul 2022)

Si nos les dierais tanta bola ni las endiosarais la historia de este caballero no pasaría de anécdota. Pero en el país de los pagafantas y los planchabragas las mujeres os han comido el terreno y hecen con vosotros lo que les da la gana.


----------



## jesus88 (1 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Haced este experimento.
> 
> Mostrad clase hablando, seguridad en vosotros mismos y proponedlas ir a cenar un restaurante caro.
> 
> No hace falta más.



y quien paga ?
vale mas la cena que irte de putas.


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2022)

Pero tu amiga por lo que leo no busca novio, busca un tio para vaciarle los huevos gratis.


----------



## Calahan (1 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Seguid haciendo caso de lo que digan/opinen las mujeres
> 
> La mayoría de las mujeres no sabe lo que quiere,
> un día puede pensar una cosa y al otro día lo contrario,
> ...



Depende si están en modo fértil o estéril. 
En general parecen bastante contextuales.


----------



## Calahan (1 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> A ver la cosa es bastante simple. Si eres tio y quieeres mujeres decentes, tienes que irte de España, concretamente al este de Europa.
> 
> Es como buscar alquiler: los caseros eligen ellos en las grandes ciudades. Hay demanda, pueden elegir. Aiiii que este tiene buen sueldo y contrato fijo, pero es que se va a comprar una casa pronto, me quedo con el otro mejor que seguro que me paga el aqluier durante mas tiempo... aiii es que este otro que vino a ver el piso tiene contrato fijo y tal pero me parece un poco informal su forma de hablar aiiiii..
> 
> ...



Eso es robar mujeres y joder a los hombres de otro país por tener más pasta. 
Muy mal.


----------



## alexforum (1 Jul 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Eso es robar mujeres y joder a los hombres de otro país por tener más pasta.
> Muy mal.



No es por tener mas pasta. Es que la mayoria de tias alli estan buenisimas, y a nada que seas medio habil pillas una tia decente.

Si todo lo que hay son paticortas es normal que un tiarron se tenga que conformar con una paticorta


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (1 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Generalmente donde se liga en el grupo de amigos más cercano.
> Internet es una mierda.



Luego te enteras unas de cuernos y de cabreos entre colegas de las chupipandis que flipas...


----------



## Calahan (1 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> No es por tener mas pasta. Es que la mayoria de tias alli estan buenisimas, y a nada que seas medio habil pillas una tia decente.
> 
> Si todo lo que hay son paticortas es normal que un tiarron se tenga que conformar con una paticorta



Da igual. 
Es joder a los hombres de allí. 
Un hombre casado vive más años. 
Si robáis a mujeres de un país significa que los hombres de ese país vivirán en conjunto menos. 
Una mujer chenófila es incapaz de entenderlo pero nosotros sí.
Por eso debería ser legal poder matar a los estranjeros que intenten ligar con las locales. 
Las de aquí no son paticortas.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (2 Jul 2022)

Follemos, amigos, que el mundo se acaba. El milenarismo ha llegado


----------



## XRL (2 Jul 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Después cuando ellas se revientan contra el muro se quejan de que todo Dios pasa de ellas como si fueran sacos de estiércol y se arrepienten de muchas cosas.
> 
> A joderse zorras.



no sé si te has parado a pensar que está lleno de pacos-panchos y negros que se follan a cualquier gorda mamut xD

tios top ya no pero tios del montón si quieren tienen,solo tienen que bajar el listón


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Un grupo de amigas hizo una quedada para cenar y tomar algo, la pava en cuestión a parte de la cena y tomar algo quería conocer a un chico.* No sé qué coño pasó que era una cena de chicas y acabé cenando con ellas.*



Que eres el amigo GEI


----------



## XRL (2 Jul 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> pero es q es brutal tener que aceptar eso...no pasa en ningún país del mundo...renunciar al sexo , al contacto con el sexo fememnino...nos tenemos q volver anacoretas el 80% d los hombres?



putes,a no ser que te de igual ser el perro esclavo de ninguna a cambio de estar con ella


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo cuarenta y tantos y las tías de veintitantos de mi box de Crossfit flirtean conmigo que no veas.
> 
> Y prácticamente todas saben que estoy casado, de hecho la mayoría hasta conocen a mi mujer porque entrena en el mismo box.
> 
> ...





solo los degenerados de burbuja


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Jul 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Luego te enteras unas de cuernos y de cabreos entre colegas de las chupipandis que flipas...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Al final es todo una puta mierda.


----------



## ALCOY (2 Jul 2022)

quien más gana es zooplus...
están vendiendo comida de gato por encima de sus posibilidades...
es que pretender que de la chupipandi va a salir algo estable de plan de vida...
o algo de larguísimo plazo de pinchitos...
el carruseleo en círculo íntimo y endogámico va a ser evidente...
cosa que sucederá igual en círculo más amplio, pero por lo menos, no te enteras de todo el puterío..

igual que la de Tinder...
no irá a casarse con el de 20, solo va a endiosar su ego de hembra..
pa vaciarle los webos a cambio del endiosamiento, tampoco es un dilema vital, que el de 39 que le gusta tenga dos canas...
de rodillas y con la boca abierta, tampoco va a vérselas...


----------



## INE (2 Jul 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Con lo grande que es el mundo, y lo breve que es la vida
> 
> 
> ¿por qué cojones perdéis el tiempo en semejante coñazo?
> ...



A los monstruos no mirar.

Mano de santo, hoyga.


----------



## FOYETE (2 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no sé si te has parado a pensar que está lleno de pacos-panchos y negros que se follan a cualquier gorda mamut xD
> 
> tios top ya no pero tios del montón si quieren tienen,solo tienen que bajar el listón



El Tinder lo usan para darse envidia entre ellas mismas.


----------



## anonymous375298 (3 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> si pudiera elegir como ellas probaría todo y luego buscaría un que no solo sea cuerpo
> Llámame romántico....



Sí, estoy seguro que si tuvieses que elegir preferirías a las de 40+ a las jovencitas... Y Tinder para buscar el amor como que no.


----------

